# York Weekender in September,Fulford, Moortown & Moor Allerton.



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Evening All.

A few of the NW lads have decided to have a weekend away after we've finished our Flatcap matches and we've chosen York as the destination. 

Bluewolf, Liverbirdie and myself have put together a bit of a package and We're hoping for some good golf, good weather and maybe more than a few beers :thup:

We'll be looking at a 3 day Stableford Comp and the courses and prices are as follows..

Friday- 20/9 Fulford GC Â£57 
Saturday-21/9 Moor Allerton GC. Â£30
Sunday -22/9 Moortown GC Â£65.

Up to now There is 8 booked in.

Qwerty
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Fish
Birchy
Scouser
Junior
Karl102

It would be great to get 4 more to join us to make it 4 three balls or 3 four balls over the weekend.

All the courses are now booked and I'm looking to get a Â£30 deposit from anyone that is interested before the end of the month (I know Its short notice but its just at each clubs request, Â£10 per course)

Its not cheap but Â£147 for three quality courses including a Ryder cup venue and an ex European tour venue isn't too bad, and there are some good discounts on those prices considering its over a weekend.

At the moment it's looking like we'll be staying in the York Ibis hotel and were sorting our own accomadation but obviously anyone local wont have to stay over in York with the rest of the Rabble.

It would be great if any could make it for the three days with us.we'll be sorting a prize pot etc nearer the time and as it stands this promises to be a great weekend. :thup:



Please let me know lads if Ive missed anything.

Dave.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like its all covered to me mate :thup:

Are those 8 in for all three courses? :cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looks like its all covered to me mate :thup:

Are those 8 in for all three courses? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

All apart from Karl who's just missing Fulford.

Scott, I'm thinking we need a name for the trophy?...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			All apart from Karl who's just missing Fulford.

Scott, I'm thinking we need a name for the trophy?...
		
Click to expand...

Looking pretty good then, hopefully a few more jump on to join the fun :thup:

Hmm... let me think. We need something relatively clean so we can mention it on here without a slap on the wrists


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

A few ideas ive thought of

The land that time forgot tour

Tighter than a ducks arse tour

Tha cant t'eight posh biscuits th'over ere tour


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			A few ideas ive thought of

The land that time forgot tour

Tighter than a ducks arse tour

Tha cant t'eight posh biscuits over ere tour
		
Click to expand...



C'mon now Birchy don't start upsetting our Yorkshire friends I was banking on a couple of them joining up.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

Where's the rest of the Flat Cappers, there was 20+ at the start and 16 still currently active?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:





C'mon now Birchy don't start upsetting our Yorkshire friends I was banking on a couple of them joining up. 

Click to expand...

Its ok, we all know Yorkshire folk are well known for their sense of humour 

If this doesnt rouse them into signing up nothing will :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Where's the rest of the Flat Cappers, there was 20+ at the start and 16 still currently active?
		
Click to expand...

I think Valentino and GJbike may be away on holiday around that time. Not sure about the other 6 that are active.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Where's the rest of the Flat Cappers, there was 20+ at the start and 16 still currently active?
		
Click to expand...

They've just got other stuff on at the time Robin, Holidays, other golf etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Where's the rest of the Flat Cappers, there was 20+ at the start and 16 still currently active?
		
Click to expand...

Not all of the 16 still active can make it for that weekend. It was a choice of 3 weekends and this one had most available. Some are going to try and commit a bit closer to the date due to work commitments etc. It's still going to be a fantastic weekend on 3 top courses, with plenty of ale down the neck. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet baby jesus and the oprhans look what ive just found 

http://www.yorkfoodfestival.com/festival.php?cat=20

Its on when we are there, ale trail n all :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sweet baby jesus and the oprhans look what ive just found 

http://www.yorkfoodfestival.com/festival.php?cat=20

Its on when we are there, ale trail n all :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Holy headaches Batman. That looks like the Saturday post round drinks are sorted then. That Ale trail looks quality and should be great preparation for Sundays round... Best make the Saturday round a bit earlier so we can hit every pub on that trail....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like the Trophy is going to have to be called "The Yorkshire Ale Trail Cup"...... And you get a T shirt to commemorate it.....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Holy headaches Batman. That looks like the Saturday post round drinks are sorted then. That Ale trail looks quality and should be great preparation for Sundays round... Best make the Saturday round a bit earlier so we can hit every pub on that trail....

Click to expand...

Looks good doesnt it. Theres even York's got talent on Saturday night :rofl:



bluewolf said:



			Looks like the Trophy is going to have to be called "The Yorkshire Ale Trail Cup"...... And you get a T shirt to commemorate it.....
		
Click to expand...

I think we have a winner :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looks good doesnt it. Theres even York's got talent on Saturday night :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have any of us got any hidden talents they want to share with the rest of York....

I reckon I could eat a full pack of Hob Nobs in under 1 minute after 10 pints of Black Sheep :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like the Trophy is going to have to be called "The Yorkshire Ale Trail Cup"...... And you get a T shirt to commemorate it.....
		
Click to expand...

Surely, a polo shirt.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surely, a polo shirt.

Click to expand...

I'll let you get on to the organisers of the Ale Trail and complain about their choice of garments. I'll be too busy practising....For the Ale Trail....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll let you get on to the organisers of the Ale Trail and complain about their choice of garments. I'll be too busy practising....For the Ale Trail....
		
Click to expand...

I'll be too busy practicing my polo. I'm not the fastest on a carthorse though....the only thing that can take my weight. Maybe I should try that elephant polo.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Holy headaches Batman. That looks like the Saturday post round drinks are sorted then. That Ale trail looks quality and should be great preparation for Sundays round... Best make the Saturday round a bit earlier so we can hit every pub on that trail....

Click to expand...

Bloody hell Dan, even if I can get the weekend off, still need to be in work before 7 on Monday - no chance, they'd throw the bloody key away.
Black Sheep, Theakstons, OH YESSS :cheers:


----------



## tyke (Jul 17, 2013)

Sounds like it's going to be a cracking weekend lads, i'm originally from York and would have loved to have joined you, unfortunately it's my working weekend Mmm unless I can get it changed


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Have any of us got any hidden talents they want to share with the rest of York....

I reckon I could eat a full pack of Hob Nobs in under 1 minute after 10 pints of Black Sheep :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I could do a really convincing impression of a corpse after 10 pints of real ale :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2013)

Who's going to be recreating some of this Langer magic at Fulford.....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Who's going to be recreating some of this Langer magic at Fulford.....
		
Click to expand...

Im saying nothing


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Heres a bit more on the ale trail thingy

http://www.yorkbeerfestival.org.uk/2013/


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im saying nothing 

Click to expand...



I think there's Definately a hot Favorite!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone else thinking that if this ale trail is a good as it looks, then this could turn into a regular jolly? Even my Missus can't complain as I'm telling her that I'm just getting to know her culture better. She's always saying that I should get to know Yorkshire better!!

Et Voila!! :lol:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Heres a bit more on the ale trail thingy

http://www.yorkbeerfestival.org.uk/2013/

Click to expand...

I can see this getting a bit messy..

24 pubs... Buy at least half a pint of real ale or cider in each one then get a sticker for your ale trail leaflet upon leaving each pub.
Fill the leaflet with all 24 Stickers and you get a prize! :thup:

Its a tall order Fellas..    Well for me is


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I can see this getting a bit messy..

24 pubs... Buy at least half a pint of real ale or cider in each one then get a sticker for your ale trail leaflet upon leaving each pub.
Fill the leaflet with all 24 Stickers and you get a prize! :thup:

Its a tall order Fellas..    Well for me is 

Click to expand...

Im sure we can manage the 12 city centre pubs 

Although there is a large beer festival marquee thing near York racecourse too


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Anyone else thinking that if this ale trail is a good as it looks, then this could turn into a regular jolly? Even my Missus can't complain as I'm telling her that I'm just getting to know her culture better. She's always saying that I should get to know Yorkshire better!!

Et Voila!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I did think the same mate. It seems a perfect weekend away to me. 

Theres also loads of food options to try so theres something for everyone :thup: Scouser


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2013)

Black Sheep, OH YESSS :cheers:[/QUOTE]   Keep you sexual proclivities out of it, Andy.:ears:
:cheers:

We're only staying over the Friday and saturday - you'll be home for Sunday evening. Come on yer big girl!


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Where's the rest of the Flat Cappers, there was 20+ at the start and 16 still currently active?
		
Click to expand...

Im on holiday mate or i'd have been there.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Black Sheep, OH YESSS :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

   Keep you sexual proclivities out of it, Andy.:ears:
:cheers:

We're only staying over the Friday and saturday - you'll be home for Sunday evening. Come on yer big girl![/QUOTE]

I can't get time off work at the moment,but hoping to.
And as for the sheepish comment, yeah, you got me :rofl:

You bringing your cap btw


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I did think the same mate. It seems a perfect weekend away to me. 

Theres also loads of food options to try so theres something for everyone :thup: Scouser 

Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food
		
Click to expand...

Little bald weirdo!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Little bald weirdo!!!!!

Click to expand...

1 -  0


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			1 -  0
		
Click to expand...

Its more like 3-0 after the battering you gave me mate. I haven't played golf since....


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Its more like 3-0 after the battering you gave me mate. I haven't played golf since....

Click to expand...

Hugs


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hugs
		
Click to expand...

I feel all dirty... Anyway, we're putting people off coming to York to play golf with us....
Come on people, its 3 great courses (you can play any of the 3), a bunch of great lads (and Scouser), and an official beer festival in the centre of York. It's quite possibly the greatest golf jolly ever seen....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im sure we can manage the 12 city centre pubs 

Although there is a large beer festival marquee thing near York racecourse too 

Click to expand...


Don't worry the racecourse is in walking oops I mean staggering distance from the centre and if you end up at the Ibis its on the way.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

Have u seen the Ballyliffin 2013 trophy oo:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Have u seen the Ballyliffin 2013 trophy oo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i have. Thats a nice one that you would of won innit?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah the one on the left would look good in the house you would have won the other one because you are a right.....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yeah the one on the left would look good in the house you would have won the other one because you are a right.....
		
Click to expand...

Well dont be getting your hopes up, York will be like the wild west that weekend. Crawling with bandits


----------



## Scouser (Jul 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well dont be getting your hopes up, York will be like the wild west that weekend. Crawling with bandits 

Click to expand...

Will i be one of them though that's the question


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Is this for flat cappers only or is there any space for non cappers for Moor Allerton? Maybe interested in coming over for it if possible?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Is this for flat cappers only or is there any space for non cappers for Moor Allerton? Maybe interested in coming over for it if possible?
		
Click to expand...

It's open to anyone mate. Will be a good chance to put some faces to the names.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Is this for flat cappers only or is there any space for non cappers for Moor Allerton? Maybe interested in coming over for it if possible?
		
Click to expand...

Get on it mate, we don't bite  Well I don't anyway, not sure about the wolf :rofl:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Count me in then, I'm away in the morning until Monday so can send a deposit over then for Moor Allerton.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm keeping my eye on this one quite fancy Moortown and maybe Moor Allerton but got to get pass out as I'm at Woburn
On the following Friday.

I'll just observer for now though,


----------



## Scouser (Jul 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Get on it mate, we don't bite  Well I don't anyway, not sure about the wolf :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He sucks (as in he is rubbish......you lot have a dirty mind )


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He sucks (as in he is rubbish......you lot have a dirty mind )
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. You're in my 4 ball at Fulford. Fancy a rematch?  Probably won't have played more than 2 or 3 rounds since May, but I reckon I can take you down. I still owe you lunch anyway so we can play for tea, or dinner as we say in Appley Bridge.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. You're in my 4 ball at Fulford. Fancy a rematch?  Probably won't have played more than 2 or 3 rounds since May, but I reckon I can take you down. I still owe you lunch anyway so we can play for tea, or dinner as we say in Appley Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Mate if u challenge me again you will be out till Christmas


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. You're in my 4 ball at Fulford. Fancy a rematch?  Probably won't have played more than 2 or 3 rounds since May, but I reckon I can take you down. I still owe you lunch anyway so we can play for tea, or dinner as we say in Appley Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Quick round for the rest of us then 

Dinner pfft :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'm keeping my eye on this one quite fancy Moortown and maybe Moor Allerton but got to get pass out as I'm at Woburn
On the following Friday.

I'll just observer for now though,
		
Click to expand...

Com'ead, I don't know if people think us North west mob are "cliquey", but we aren't and are most welcoming. Just ask Fish and Valentino. TBH we were all strangers to each other up to 18 months ago, but it is a fantastic set of lads and lasses.

This meet is open to anyone on the forum, it would be nice to see some of the Yorkshire and north east lads there, or anyone else. Even if people can only make 1,2 or 3 of the rounds.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Com'ead, I don't know if people think us North west mob are "cliquey", but we aren't and are most welcoming. Just ask Fish and Valentino. TBH we were all strangers to each other up to 18 months ago, but it is a fantastic set of lads and lasses.

This meet is open to anyone on the forum, it would be nice to see some of the Yorkshire and north east lads there, or anyone else. Even if people can only make 1,2 or 3 of the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Well put LB. if you like a laugh whilst playing some great courses, then this is the group for you. Legendary Scouse humour, mixed in with Manc dry wit and Lancashire self deprecation. I guarantee a good time to anyone who joins us. Even if its just watching me and Scouser wind each other up to the point that neither of us can get the ball off the tee.


----------



## shooboo (Jul 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Com'ead, I don't know if people think us North west mob are "cliquey", but we aren't and are most welcoming. Just ask Fish and Valentino. TBH we were all strangers to each other up to 18 months ago, but it is a fantastic set of lads and lasses.

This meet is open to anyone on the forum, it would be nice to see some of the Yorkshire and north east lads there, or anyone else. Even if people can only make 1,2 or 3 of the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I live round the corner from Fulford, but I've only played 3 x 18 holes in the last 3 months....make that _ever_ 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/whoohoo.gif


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well put LB. if you like a laugh whilst playing some great courses, then this is the group for you. Legendary Scouse humour, mixed in with Manc dry wit and Lancashire self deprecation. I guarantee a good time to anyone who joins us. Even if its just watching me and Scouser wind each other up to the point that neither of us can get the ball off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Too true. I dont even like half of these idiots they just live in same part of country as me 

Would be nice to meet some normal people :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2013)

shooboo said:



			I live round the corner from Fulford, but I've only played 3 x 18 holes in the last 3 months....make that _ever_ 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/whoohoo.gif

Click to expand...

Ok,

1. Can I stay in your spare room? New sheets, please.

2. Do I have to bring my own black pudding?

3. You can carry my bag around Moor Allerton if you like, watch a proper player close up. His name is Junior, he'll be in the same group as us.

4. If you like a drink, are good company, don't mind a bit of banter, don't throw your nike irons around - then get yourself along. We'll put you in the same group as scouser and Bluewolf, so you don't hold your manhood cheap.:thup:


----------



## shooboo (Jul 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok,

1. Can I stay in your spare room? New sheets, please.

*Of course. If I had one! Haha.*

2. Do I have to bring my own black pudding?

*Not at all, Knavesmire Butchers does a stonking black pudding, so I think you'll be alright.*

3. You can carry my bag around Moor Allerton if you like, watch a proper player close up. His name is Junior, he'll be in the same group as us. 
*
Fab! Ben Hogan started out as a caddie, look where he ended up!*

4. If you like a drink, are good company, don't mind a bit of banter, don't throw your nike irons around - then get yourself along. We'll put you in the same group as scouser and Bluewolf, so you don't hold your manhood cheap.:thup: 

*I'm there!!*

Click to expand...

Answers above on a postcard


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2013)

shooboo said:



			I'm there!!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome to play with us mate. We'll be looking for Scousers ball anyway!! Kidding, you'll enjoy it, and despite what people say, I don't bite.


----------



## shooboo (Jul 18, 2013)

By the way I lived in Lancashire (Poulton, a throw away from the Royal Lytham) so I could come as the hybrid


----------



## shooboo (Jul 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You're welcome to play with us mate. We'll be looking for Scousers ball anyway!! Kidding, you'll enjoy it, and despite what people say, I don't bite.
		
Click to expand...

Haha thank you. I am defnitely up for it!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2013)

shooboo said:



			I live round the corner from Fulford, but I've only played 3 x 18 holes in the last 3 months....make that _ever_ 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/whoohoo.gif

Click to expand...

Hi Shooboo Are you looking to play just Fulford or the full weekend?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Count me in then, I'm away in the morning until Monday so can send a deposit over then for Moor Allerton.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Marshy, Welcome aboard.
Pm sent with deposit details :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2013)

The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013.

Fulford GC 20/9

Qwerty.                     
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Fish
Birchy
Scouser
Junior


Moor Allerton GC 21/9

Qwerty
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Fish
Birchy
Scouser
Junior
Karl102
Marshy77

Moortown GC 22/9

Qwerty
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Fish
Birchy
Scouser
Junior
Karl102


Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final round on Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking good 

Will send my deposit at lunch time today, was gonna send it yesterday but was frazzled when I got in


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2013)

shooboo said:



			Answers above on a postcard 

Click to expand...

Good lad.

Qwerty, I think Podgster is going the saturday and Sunday, but just driving over both days - I'll check with him though.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Qwerty, I think Podgster is going the saturday and Sunday, but just driving over both days - I'll check with him though.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Com'ead, I don't know if people think us North west mob are "cliquey", but we aren't and are most welcoming. Just ask Fish and Valentino. TBH we were all strangers to each other up to 18 months ago, but it is a fantastic set of lads and lasses.

This meet is open to anyone on the forum, it would be nice to see some of the Yorkshire and north east lads there, or anyone else. Even if people can only make 1,2 or 3 of the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more


----------



## shooboo (Jul 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Hi Shooboo Are you looking to play just Fulford or the full weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I don't drive so whilst I would like to play the other two I would have to see how I could make it work logistically? Are you driving over from York to the other courses?

This is a great opportunity to meet some new people and play Yorkshire's best courses but do you need need a minimum handicap to play? Put it this way, I am struggling to break 100 (although there is plenty of practice time before now and then with lessons in the way) so I don't want to hold anyone up, I think the minimum handicap I've seen from you all is 15 haha.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2013)

shooboo said:



			Hi, I don't drive so whilst I would like to play the other two I would have to see how I could make it work logistically? Are you driving over from York to the other courses?

This is a great opportunity to meet some new people and play Yorkshire's best courses but do you need need a minimum handicap to play? Put it this way, I am struggling to break 100 (although there is plenty of practice time before now and then with lessons in the way) so I don't want to hold anyone up, I think the minimum handicap I've seen from you all is 15 haha.
		
Click to expand...

We have a 22 h/capper and a 25 h/capper (podgster + scouser). '

We may have a chompers group, I'll just check what time sunset is.


Most will be coming over from the north west, but maybe some other from Yorks. Advise where you live, and someone may offer a lift. We will be travelling from York on the Sunday, but will probably be going straight back to the NW afterwards.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 19, 2013)

shooboo said:



			Hi, I don't drive so whilst I would like to play the other two I would have to see how I could make it work logistically? Are you driving over from York to the other courses?

This is a great opportunity to meet some new people and play Yorkshire's best courses but do you need need a minimum handicap to play? Put it this way, I am struggling to break 100 (although there is plenty of practice time before now and then with lessons in the way) so I don't want to hold anyone up, I think the minimum handicap I've seen from you all is 15 haha.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be driving accross from South Liverpool if you are on route and need a lift.

LB, i'm currently playing from 23 so don't handicap me even more.

We'll be ok before sunset as long as we start before midday


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 20, 2013)

&#8203;The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013


Fulford GC 20/9


Qwerty.        -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf.      -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie.   -Deposit Paid
Fish.            -Deposit Paid
Birchy.         -Deposit Paid
Scouser.      -Deposit paid
Junior.         -Deposit Paid
Shooboo.



Moor Allerton GC 21/9


Qwerty.        -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf.      -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie.   -Deposit Paid
Fish.             -Deposit Paid
Birchy.          -Deposit Paid
Scouser.        -Deposit Paid
Junior.           -Deposit Paid
Karl102.        -Deposit Paid
Marshy77.     -Deposit Paid 


Moortown GC 22/9


Qwerty.         -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf.        -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie.     -Deposit Paid
Fish.               -Deposit Paid
Birchy.            -Deposit Paid
Scouser.          -Deposit Paid
Junior.            -Deposit Paid
Karl102.          -Deposit Paid




Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final Round at Moortown


Hope this is ok Fellas but as not everyone is playing all three rounds were now going to have the Comp' as Your 2 Best Stableford rounds over the weekend.  It's obviously going to be an advantage if your playing all three, But this just means that Karl can now Compete For the Ale Trail trophy and anyone else who signs up for at least 2 rounds:thup:

Shooboo, If you fancy the Leeds courses over the weekend,as LB mentioned your probably best posting whereabouts in York you are and someone may be able to offer you a lift :thup:
I'll put you down for Fulford in the meantime and PM you with the deposit details.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 21, 2013)

Qwerty,

I've paid the deposit to Danny direct.  Doe sthis work.

I'll be playing the Sat and Sun only and potentially driving both days.

Still need to find my body armour and helmet before asking the wife if i can overnight on the Sat!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 21, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Qwerty,

I've paid the deposit to Danny direct.  Doe sthis work.

I'll be playing the Sat and Sun only and potentially driving both days.

Still need to find my body armour and helmet before asking the wife if i can overnight on the Sat!
		
Click to expand...

I will be driving up Friday night and playing Sat and Sunday. If you can swing 2 nights we can car share... I don't mind driving and just split the petrol cost....


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 21, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Qwerty,

I've paid the deposit to Danny direct.  Doe sthis work.

I'll be playing the Sat and Sun only and potentially driving both days.

Still need to find my body armour and helmet before asking the wife if i can overnight on the Sat!
		
Click to expand...

sorry Steve, I need to update the thread mate, I've just got in I'll sort it in 10 :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 21, 2013)

&#8203;The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013




Fulford GC 20/9

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Shooboo.






Moor Allerton GC 21/9

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid 
Podgster - Deposit Paid


Moortown GC 22/9

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Podgster-  Deposit Paid


Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final Round at Moortown

Fish, Ive still left you down for Fulford, Just let us Know When you Can Mate. I'm looking at paying the Deposits on Wednesday, But I'm going to ask the clubs to still leave Another tee time open for us  :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I will be driving up Friday night and playing Sat and Sunday. If you can swing 2 nights we can car share... I don't mind driving and just split the petrol cost....
		
Click to expand...

Big guy, that's a cracking offer however I will struggle to get my leave pass signed for the Saturday yet alone both nights :-(

Thanks for the offer though I can see me doing the driving on both mornings


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

What time we on the tee at Fulford on the Friday??


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What time we on the tee at Fulford on the Friday??
		
Click to expand...

We're out from 10:28 Scott :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2013)

How would you rate these 3 courses against each other, which 1 would be your top choice, and so on...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We're out from 10:28 Scott :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal. Had a crazy brainwave last night but will be too much of a stretch I reckon


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			How would you rate these 3 courses against each other, which 1 would be your top choice, and so on...
		
Click to expand...

A mate who has played all 3 says Moortown and Fulford are both superb and hard to split the two but if pushed moortown edges it. Moor allerton 3rd but still a very good track.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers pal. Had a crazy brainwave last night but will be too much of a stretch I reckon 

Click to expand...

Did this crazy brainwave involve a Weatherspoons??


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Did this crazy brainwave involve a Weatherspoons?? 

Click to expand...

It wasn't that but a hearty breakfast is a must at the start of weekend of this stature 

I reckon Fulford may be open for food at that time though which would possibly be the logical option.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			How would you rate these 3 courses against each other, which 1 would be your top choice, and so on...
		
Click to expand...

I think reputation wise Moortown (ryder cup venue) and Fulford (other major pro tournaments, BMW?) are the best. Moor Allerton has also held many top amateur and possibly senior or pro tournaments in the past. I've played it 6-7 times and it is also a cracking course, even better than Preston I'd say, which I know you can compare it to.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2013)

Some good reviews of the 3 courses here :thup:

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/area.asp?id=220


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is there still chance to get involved with this? I am a member at Moor Allerton so would like to play on the Saturday and then also on the Sunday at Moortown.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Is there still chance to get involved with this? I am a member at Moor Allerton so would like to play on the Saturday and then also on the Sunday at Moortown.
		
Click to expand...

No Problem :thup:
Pm sent with Deposit details.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 23, 2013)

&#8203;&#8203;The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013


Fulford GC 20/9.  Teetimes from 10:28


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Shooboo.


Moor Allerton GC 21/9


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid 
CheifiO -


Moortown GC 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO -


Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final Round at Moortown


Hope this is ok Fellas but as not everyone is playing all three rounds were now going to have the Comp' as Your 2 Best Stableford rounds over the weekend. It's obviously going to be an advantage if your playing all three, But this just means that Karl can now Compete For the Ale Trail trophy and anyone else who signs up for at least 2 rounds


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok I have sent through the payment.  The reference is York J Hibbert


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Ok I have sent through the payment.  The reference is York J Hibbert
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fella, Got it :thup:   I'll edit the above list next time round.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheers pal... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Is there still chance to get involved with this? I am a member at Moor Allerton so would like to play on the Saturday and then also on the Sunday at Moortown.
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can. 

As you can play one for free, I reckon you buy everyone a pint. :thup:

Of course your welcome.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			&#8203;&#8203;The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013



Moor Allerton GC 21/9

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid 
CheifiO -




Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final Round at Moortown


Hope this is ok Fellas but as not everyone is playing all three rounds were now going to have the Comp' as Your 2 Best Stableford rounds over the weekend. It's obviously going to be an advantage if your playing all three, But this just means that Karl can now Compete For the Ale Trail trophy and anyone else who signs up for at least 2 rounds
		
Click to expand...

Qwerty, I've called Moor Allerton and they have reserved 4 tee times for us. We currently have 10, which will need 3 only, but they are willing to keep the extra one open for the coming weeks, just in case.

We have the tee booked from 1.00.

If you call them in the next few days to pay the deposit, for the non-LP members.

Does Podgster need to be added, to make 11 of us?

I'd have thought that more of our Yorkshire/North eastern brethren, may have joined us, even for 1-2 rounds.......


----------



## Scouser (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you call them in the next few days to pay the deposit, for the non-LP members.
		
Click to expand...

I paid my deposit... Has danny screwed me (not that way)  for a tenner :rant:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd have thought that more of our Yorkshire/North eastern brethren, may have joined us, even for 1-2 rounds.......
		
Click to expand...

Sure one of my mates will make up the numbers plus maybe some of the guys that played Pannal may like to join up.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 24, 2013)

&#8203;&#8203;The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013​




Fulford GC 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28​



Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Shooboo.​



Moor Allerton GC 21/9​



Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid​



Moortown GC 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37​



Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. -
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid​



Presentation of the Trophy to be made at Moortown after the final Round at Moortown

I don't know where Podgster Dissapeared to He was on the List Earlier in the thread 

I'll phone the clubs now and get the deposits paid up :thup:

​


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 24, 2013)

Top work mate.... Thanks for all your hard work with ths :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sure you can. 

As you can play one for free, I reckon you buy everyone a pint. :thup:

Of course your welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure I could make some sort of contribution.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 25, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Top work mate.... Thanks for all your hard work with ths :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:



Just to let you all know Fellas, The deposits have now paid to the 3 clubs and the good news is that we can make the final payments on the day of play at each club.

I haven't listed it above but the Moor Allerton Tee times are from 13:00.

At the Moment we still have another tee time provisionally reserved at each Club but I can't guarantee how long they'll hold these for.So if anyone is thinking about playing any of the 3 courses please add your name, Just Â£10 deposit per course, Play 2 of the 3 and your eligible to win the trophy, call everyone a chomper, and blow your trumpet on the forum 

 Id imagine the closer we get to this these times will get booked by others so get onboard it'll be a great weekend :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			I am sure I could make some sort of contribution. 

Click to expand...

Just playing in my group and being my course guide will be enough mate :thup:

Balls to all these other weirdos


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just playing in my group and being my course guide will be enough mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was just thing the same this morning Scott 

I wonder Who'll be doing the draw


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was just thing the same this morning Scott 

I wonder Who'll be doing the draw 

Click to expand...

I've played it a few times, so I can tell you where not to go.

A little tip - lay up on the par 5 (5th).

BTW - I've claimed Scouser as my roomie - he fluffs up my pillows, mighty fine.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

&#8203;&#8203;




The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013


Latest List..


Fulford GC 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. - Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid




Moor Allerton GC 21/9 TeeTimes From 1:00 PM 




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. - Deposit paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid




Moortown GC 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Fish. - Deposit paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Whats the plan for Friday after Fulford? That leaves rather a lot of spare time which could be dangerous


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Whats the plan for Friday after Fulford? That leaves rather a lot of spare time which could be dangerous 

Click to expand...

We could go on a tour of the Terry's of York factory to see how they make the Chocolate Oranges!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2013)

Have we decided on a hotel yet?!?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We could go on a tour of the Terry's of York factory to see how they make the Chocolate Oranges! 

Click to expand...

The only good idea on this forum!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Have we decided on a hotel yet?!?
		
Click to expand...

Danny has been looking into it mate, but I think the York Ibis has come out favorite. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			The only good idea on this forum!
		
Click to expand...

I knew you would like it! :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I knew you would like it! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Like it I love it ;-)


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I knew you would like it! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

12.1 mate..... CONGRATS :whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 29, 2013)

3 rooms booked at the York Ibis for those who wanted one. Sorry for the delay in posting. Internet access is difficult here, but the temps are ludicrously high and the beer is cold.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			3 rooms booked at the York Ibis for those who wanted one. Sorry for the delay in posting. Internet access is difficult here, but the temps are ludicrously high and the beer is cold.
		
Click to expand...

I thought internet had reached Wigan by now? :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			12.1 mate..... CONGRATS :whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo::whoo: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate 

Still cant believe it tbh, was struggling to crack 90 at start of season :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 29, 2013)

Told you you'd be giving me shots before the end of the season 
Top bombing lad :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I thought internet had reached Wigan by now? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

you are kidding mate. Will be a while before it rolls out here!!! We do have an FA cup though. How's that, Notlobber????


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			3 rooms booked at the York Ibis for those who wanted one. Sorry for the delay in posting. Internet access is difficult here, but the temps are ludicrously high and the beer is cold.
		
Click to expand...

Do we owe you any cash? Or is it pay on arrival/departure?!?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			you are kidding mate. Will be a while before it rolls out here!!! We do have an FA cup though. How's that, Notlobber????
		
Click to expand...

Never mind, weve got 4 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			3 rooms booked at the York Ibis for those who wanted one. Sorry for the delay in posting. Internet access is difficult here, but the temps are ludicrously high and the beer is cold.
		
Click to expand...

Who's in these rooms?

What rates did you get, I have a Ibis card but they were/are trying to give 2 different rates for the Friday and the Saturday!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just playing in my group and being my course guide will be enough mate :thup:

Balls to all these other weirdos 

Click to expand...

Not sure if my caddying skills are up to scratch.  Don't want to get blamed if you keep putting it in the wrong spot


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We could go on a tour of the Terry's of York factory to see how they make the Chocolate Oranges! 

Click to expand...

Sorry you'll be lucky it's derelict now and they're made in Poland!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Not sure if my caddying skills are up to scratch.  Don't want to get blamed if you keep putting it in the wrong spot

Click to expand...

Hi Chief,

I think we are down for the 1-9,10-18 holes, but what do you think is the best two nines. I do like the 19-27, but think the other two nines are the best.

Thoughts?

LB


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

To our organisers is the food at Fulford before or after the golf??


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 29, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chief,

I think we are down for the 1-9,10-18 holes, but what do you think is the best two nines. I do like the 19-27, but think the other two nines are the best.

Thoughts?

LB
		
Click to expand...

I think all the loops are very strong.  I have changed my mind a few times on how they rank, which could of been based on playing well on one of them. I think I have now settled on my rankings and would have to agree with you that holes 1-9 and 10-18 are the strongest combination with 1-9 been my absolute favourite.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			To our organisers is the food at Fulford before or after the golf?? 

Click to expand...

Do we want it before?  I'll give them a call tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Do we want it before?  I'll give them a call tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im up for that if thats good for the group :thup:

Be best to get there early to avoid traffic anyway i would imagine.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Do we not eat before... After and of course during??


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Do we not eat before... After and of course during??
		
Click to expand...

You probably do, normal people might not though


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You probably do, normal people might not though 

Click to expand...

Hmm and yet I have the body of an athlete


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hmm and yet I have the body of an athlete
		
Click to expand...

So ive heard


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			To our organisers is the food at Fulford before or after the golf?? 

Click to expand...

What food?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Do we not eat before... After and of course during??
		
Click to expand...

Just curious mate, but do you have access to some Special forum setting that alerts you every time food is mentioned in a thread?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			What food?
		
Click to expand...

It said food included somewhere for Fulford on the Friday. No idea what or when though


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just curious mate, but do you have access to some Special forum setting that alerts you every time food is mentioned in a thread? 

Click to expand...

Dont u??????? 



Birchy said:



			So ive heard 

View attachment 7031

Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			What food?
		
Click to expand...


Its just soup and a sandwich. I'm presuming its after the round.

   Just thinking as we'll probably be arriving separately we might be best sticking with this and anyone who wants something when they get there can order something separately, I'll be needing more than a bacon sandwich before I go out.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Its just soup and a sandwich. I'm presuming its after the round.

   Just thinking as we'll probably be arriving separately we might be best sticking with this and anyone who wants something when they get there can order something separately, I'll be needing more than a bacon sandwich before I go out.
		
Click to expand...

Dave what time we dining


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Its just soup and a sandwich. I'm presuming its after the round.

   Just thinking as we'll probably be arriving separately we might be best sticking with this and anyone who wants something when they get there can order something separately, I'll be needing more than a bacon sandwich before I go out.
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer that afterwards and eat what I need after my journey and before I go out. Soup & Sarnies isn't exactly pre-round material.  Got to be a cafe as per normal routine nearby?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Dave what time we dining 

Click to expand...

For the Friday I'm thinking....

9:30 -  Full Yorkshire Breakfast
14:30- Fulford soup n Sandwich
Sometime Much Later. - Finest Turkish Doner Kebab Or maybe a curry?? :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			For the Friday I'm thinking....

9:30 -  Full Yorkshire Breakfast
14:30- Fulford soup n Sandwich
Sometime Much Later. - Finest Turkish Doner Kebab Or maybe a curry?? :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Dave Dave Dave.... Fabulous


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			For the Friday I'm thinking....

9:30 -  Full Yorkshire Breakfast
14:30- Fulford soup n Sandwich
Sometime Much Later. - Finest Turkish Doner Kebab Or maybe a curry?? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Scouser won't have to watch the Freeviews now tonight


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Scouser won't have to watch the Freeviews now tonight 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha


Love it


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Who's in these rooms?

What rates did you get, I have a Ibis card but they were/are trying to give 2 different rates for the Friday and the Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure on the rates Robin and Im thinking Danny has just booked the rooms for Whoever wants them, LB and Scouser are sharing up to now,I don't know about any others.

  I'm just booking myself a single at some point.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think all the loops are very strong.  I have changed my mind a few times on how they rank, which could of been based on playing well on one of them. I think I have now settled on my rankings and would have to agree with you that holes 1-9 and 10-18 are the strongest combination with 1-9 been my absolute favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Hole no.s 19, 22,23 and 27 are very good, from memory. 27 - I've never gone for in two, always a lay up hole for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			For the Friday I'm thinking....

9:30 -  Full Yorkshire Breakfast
14:30- Fulford soup n Sandwich
Sometime Much Later. - Finest Turkish Doner Kebab Or maybe a curry?? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Or shall we go for a proper meal on the Friday night, and do the beers in properly on the Saturday night?

I can't do two big seshes anymore and play golf, us champs/chumps have to keep up our reputation, dontchaknow.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or shall we go for a proper meal on the Friday night, and do the beers in properly on the Saturday night?

I can't do two big seshes anymore and play golf, us champs/chumps have to keep up our reputation, dontchaknow.

Click to expand...

Probably a wiser move.    We'll just go for the  kebab later on after the meal


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2013)

I think all the restaurants are doing special deals with it being food festival weekend etc. Will have a look around in a bit to see whats on offer and where is recommended.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hole no.s 19, 22,23 and 27 are very good, from memory. 27 - I've never gone for in two, always a lay up hole for me.
		
Click to expand...

I have never ever come close to going for it in two.  I don't think I would be able to even with my Sunday best.  19, 22, and 27 are very good holes.  I am not too sure about 23, its a pretty much right angle dogleg to the right.  If you only play a draw your going struggle.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			I have never ever come close to going for it in two.  I don't think I would be able to even with my Sunday best.  19, 22, and 27 are very good holes.  I am not too sure about 23, its a pretty much right angle dogleg to the right.  If you only play a draw your going struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I play a fade.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd suggest getting properly smashed on Friday night and then we'll see you Saturday dinnertime at Moor Allerton!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'd suggest getting properly smashed on Friday night and then we'll see you Saturday dinnertime at Moor Allerton!
		
Click to expand...

Is the ale trail the saturday only? If it's the Friday also, it may be better to get smashed on the Friday night, nice sleep in, hearty brekky then to Moor Allerton for 1.00 tee time, nice meal in the night to keep a bit in the tank for the Sunday.

Just my thoughts though, but happy to go with the flow.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2013)

Am easy, but two mega nights is out of the question... Although saying that.... All good plans....


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2013)

It would be good if we could have a quiet one on the Friday and save ourselves for the Saturday.  Does anyone think this is possible ?? :cheers:   I don't know about everyone else but personally I'm viewing as a tall order!  

I think we should put Danny in charge to stop the rest of us getting too pissed :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It would be good if we could have a quiet one on the Friday and save ourselves for the Saturday.  Does anyone think this is possible ?? :cheers:   I don't know about everyone else but personally I'm viewing as a tall order!  

I think we should put Danny in charge to stop the rest of us getting too pissed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A steady one for me on Friday night as it will have been a long day with my early morning journey.  Having said that, I'm an all-or-nothing kind of drinker so if the craic is good, then, I'll probably get pished and then do a body swerve although a few steady drinks and a curry/donna would be my preferred aperitif for the weekend :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm gonna bring my knitting and a crossword, so I don't get tempted for 2 nights on the booze.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it from 1 at moor allerton?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Is it from 1 at moor allerton?
		
Click to expand...

1.30 I think.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like its a deal then.   The lowest net round on Saturday at moor Allerton gets the honour of of wearing LBs Flat Cap for the 1st hour out in York on Saturday night.:whoo:    Im just about to book some lessons.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds like its a deal then.   The lowest net round on Saturday at moor Allerton gets the honour of of wearing LBs Flat Cap for the 1st hour out in York on Saturday night.:whoo:    Im just about to book some lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Only the first hour? I think it should be for the full evening :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry Marchy, Its is a 1.00 tee time for the first group, but later tee times will be approx up to 1.30.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm looking very doubtful for this now. I'm struggling to almost finish a round currently never mind play 2 or 3 back to back, I can hardly walk this morning after 29 holes at Beau Desert yesterday.

I've got some contact numbers given to me for professional treatment and I'll see what advice I get after my first appointment, hopefully early next week, but in the meantime I need to cherry pick rounds that give me time to recover in-between whilst whatever treatment I may be receiving and my H4H's title has to be defended so I must prioritise that unfortunately and rest leading up to it.   

I don't envisage SOAL being an issue as it doesn't conflict with anything and isn't close to any other arrangements, I'll mention that on the actually topic/thread. Hopefully I'll be skipping around SOAL like a 16 year old after treatment!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm looking very doubtful for this now. I'm struggling to almost finish a round currently never mind play 2 or 3 back to back, I can hardly walk this morning after 29 holes at Beau Desert yesterday.

I've got some contact numbers given to me for professional treatment and I'll see what advice I get after my first appointment, hopefully early next week, but in the meantime I need to cherry pick rounds that give me time to recover in-between whilst whatever treatment I may be receiving and my H4H's title has to be defended so I must prioritise that unfortunately and rest leading up to it.   

I don't envisage SOAL being an issue as it doesn't conflict with anything and isn't close to any other arrangements, I'll mention that on the actually topic/thread. Hopefully I'll be skipping around SOAL like a 16 year old after treatment!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Robin and I really hope you get Sorted in time.  Just let us know how you get on and if you can't make it I'll get your deposit back over to you or I can hand it over at SAOL.
Hope you get sorted Mate!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2013)

Just as well I didn't put myself down for this, just been told the club have our semi final that weekend away at Pleasington. Sounds like you are well organised for a great weekend.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry Marchy, Its is a 1.00 tee time for the first group, but later tee times will be approx up to 1.30.
		
Click to expand...


I'm over from Bradford so whenever is good for me, just let me know my teetime but I'll be there in plenty of time. Kids are out, wife is on a hen do so I'm allowed to play out from whatever time - not that I'm under the thumb or anything!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm over from Bradford so whenever is good for me, just let me know my teetime but I'll be there in plenty of time. Kids are out, wife is on a hen do so I'm allowed to play out from whatever time - not that I'm under the thumb or anything!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that they have published the tee off time syet, but we'll all be out between 1.00 and 1.25, I reckon.

Just make sure you've done the dishes, mopped the floor, hung the washing out before you leave.

Shame Fish can't make it - probably couldn't handle all that real ale.....:cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Going to do the tee times in the week leading up to the event. Need to send out an e mither to everyone playing to get their preference first.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Going to do the tee times in the week leading up to the event. Need to send out an e mither to everyone playing to get their preference first.
		
Click to expand...

My preference is me you Birch and podge... Take 3 knobs down in one go then 


As the fluffy toy says..... Simples


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My preference is me you Birch and podge... Take 3 knobs down in one go then 


As the fluffy toy says..... Simples
		
Click to expand...

Often taking 3 knobs down in one go are we? :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My preference is me you Birch and podge... Take 3 knobs down in one go then 


As the fluffy toy says..... Simples
		
Click to expand...

Ii can make that happen mate..:thup:.. Last group on the Friday at Fulford.... Hand you your arris over 18 holes, then a skinful in York.. Perfect day...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Often taking 3 knobs down in one go are we? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dirt bag....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Often taking 3 knobs down in one go are we? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I never saw that little faux pas.... I must still be hungover to have missed that set up..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ii can make that happen mate..:thup:.. Last group on the Friday at Fulford.... Hand you your arris over 18 holes, then a skinful in York.. Perfect day...
		
Click to expand...

Make it my son make it


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Make it my son make it
		
Click to expand...

Consider it done. Now then, who do you want to get smoked by on the Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Consider it done. Now then, who do you want to get smoked by on the Saturday and Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

With the way Podge smoked it round Davyhulme last night he will be lucky to come last on the Friday :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Is Val attending.... And I have always fancied steady Dave or boring Andy.... They are just to consistent


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is Val attending.... *And I have always fancied steady Dave or boring Andy*.... They are just to consistent
		
Click to expand...

Your brave, I will give you that :thup: 

I think Val is away on holiday at that time.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Your brave, I will give you that :thup: 

I think Val is away on holiday at that time.
		
Click to expand...

Brave or a speaker of truth


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And I have always fancied steady Dave or boring Andy.... They are just to consistent
		
Click to expand...

Thats it son, reach for the stars, reach for the stars........ 

You are so far out of your comfort zone that you couldn't see it with the Hubble telescope mate..... You beat a 1 armed cripple and now you think you're unbeatable.....:lol:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have always fancied steady Dave
		
Click to expand...

Whoa!!  Steady on Fella. I know I promised you Black Pudding but can we just be good friends


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Whoa!!  Steady on Fella. I know I promised you Black Pudding but can we just be good friends 

Click to expand...

Its not one of "them" weekends is it


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Whoa!!  Steady on Fella. I know I promised you Black Pudding but can we just be good friends 

Click to expand...

Scouse must have thought that black pudding was your nickname for your little fella... Well you did promise it to him...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My preference is me you Birch and podge... Take 3 knobs down in one go then 


As the fluffy toy says..... Simples
		
Click to expand...

I dont mind who I go out with, just as long as I'm out before the above chompers, otherwise I wont be able to put my rollers n before going out.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Dirt lads pure dirt


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont mind who I go out with, just as long as I'm out before the above chompers, otherwise I wont be able to put my rollers n before going out.

Click to expand...

To be fair, by my reckoning there will be 7 of us for the Friday if Podge is playing. The 4 ball above out last means that it'll be LB, Dave and Andy out first. Now thats a group worth watching....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			To be fair, by my reckoning there will be 7 of us for the Friday if Podge is playing. The 4 ball above out last means that it'll be LB, Dave and Andy out first. Now thats a group worth watching....
		
Click to expand...

Stop looking at my bum!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stop looking at my bum!
		
Click to expand...

I can't.... It's blocking the Sun......


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stop looking at my bum!
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to wave us through :ears:









In reality................................ if we aren't back for tea time, send out a search party


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

I dont know whether to be flattered or nervous ?????  I'm glad im in my own hotel !!

Dont mind re the groups Danny.  Just mix it up over the few days !!!  I can't wait for this.....2 Fridays off on the bounce, one to go down to Wentowrth with Taylormade and the other to go golfing in York for 3 days !!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Feel free to wave us through :ears:









In reality................................ if we aren't back for tea time, send out a search party 

Click to expand...

And an ambulance as I will have died laughing


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			To be fair, by my reckoning there will be 7 of us for the Friday if Podge is playing. The 4 ball above out last means that it'll be LB, Dave and Andy out first. Now thats a group worth watching....[/QUOTE

Dan, my tee shots are all over the planet at the minute mate !! Hopefully there will be plenty of short par 4's that I can hit long iron or hybrid off !!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Feel free to wave us through :ears:









In reality................................ if we aren't back for tea time, send out a search party 

Click to expand...

Moor allerton - holes 1-18 have 12 holes with either water or a massively raised green before them.

I can just see scousers ball nearly getting to the top, then down at his feet, nearly to the top, now behind him,nearly...........gonna be a loooooong day for you guys.

Me, Dave and Andy will finish 3 holes ahead - stat!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Moor allerton - holes 1-18 have 12 holes with either water or a massively raised green before them.

I can just see scousers ball nearly getting to the top, then down at his feet, nearly to the top, now behind him,nearly...........gonna be a loooooong day for you guys.

Me, Dave and Andy will finish 3 holes ahead - stat!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame because that's Saturday and you've got him that day :thup:  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Lb.... What a load of balls.... Beat u the other week and was only 2 shots behind last week


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Im thinking that the highest net scores from the Friday play together on Saturday, then the same for Saturdays scores for Sunday.... Hang on a cotton pickin minute, I'll be out with Scouse on all 3 days!!!! Scratch that idea then...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's a shame because that's Saturday and you've got him that day :thup:  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, Can I use the leather wedge on his behalf then!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Lb.... What a load of balls.... Beat u the other week and was only 2 shots behind last week
		
Click to expand...

Nett - man still to break the 100!

There are Indians in the jungles of Brazil, who could have broke 100 with their blow pipes quicker than you are managing it.:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nett - man still to break the 100!

There are Indians in the jungles of Brazil, who could have broke 100 with their blow pipes quicker than you are managing it.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


I have broken 100 just not in a comp


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im thinking that the highest net scores from the Friday play together on Saturday, then the same for Saturdays scores for Sunday.... Hang on a cotton pickin minute, I'll be out with Scouse on all 3 days!!!! Scratch that idea then...
		
Click to expand...

And the Worst net score has to wear .... :thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have broken 100 just not in a comp
		
Click to expand...

Royal Allerton doesn't count!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			And the Worst net score has to wear ....
		
Click to expand...

I think you best arrange your evening attire based on that fact you will be wearing this hat Scouser  :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think you best arrange your evening attire based on that fact you will be wearing this hat Scouser  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're taking into account the legendary Scouser luck mate. Trust me, you'll need to be on your game to overcome the lucky bounces - over bridges, through bunkers, off trees that are OOB... You name it, he'll hit it and bounce off it into A1 position.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I don't think you're taking into account the legendary Scouser luck mate. Trust me, you'll need to be on your game to overcome the lucky bounces - over bridges, through bunkers, off trees that are OOB... You name it, he'll hit it and bounce off it into A1 position.....
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget I play marbles on the green as well


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think you best arrange your evening attire based on that fact you will be wearing this hat Scouser  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Podge is my fave for it


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I don't think you're taking into account the legendary Scouser luck mate. Trust me, you'll need to be on your game to overcome the lucky bounces - over bridges, through bunkers, off trees that are OOB... You name it, he'll hit it and bounce off it into A1 position.....
		
Click to expand...

Still sore that innit pal?  Not the arm either!

Your chance of revenge? :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Still sore that innit pal?  Not the arm either!

Your chance of revenge? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

As daft as it sounds, it was probably my best days golfing this year... I played absolute Carp, but I had 4 hours of genuine fun... I will get my revenge though, and Friday at Fulford sounds like the best opportunity...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Dont forget I play marbles on the green as well
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of that, Podge did this on the 2nd last night 

My ball sat there about 5ft away and boom his ball hurtles into mine and stops dead :thup: :rofl:

You would of loved it


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Speaking of that, Podge did this on the 2nd last night 

My ball sat there about 5ft away and boom his ball hurtles into mine and stops dead :thup: :rofl:

You would of loved it 

Click to expand...



The truth will out..... 

Come on any others


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Speaking of that, Podge did this on the 2nd last night 

My ball sat there about 5ft away and boom his ball hurtles into mine and stops dead :thup: :rofl:

You would of loved it 

Click to expand...

The only way your ball was 5ft away is if you were just putting from 10ft...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The only way your ball was 5ft away is if you were just putting from 10ft...
		
Click to expand...

If im putting from 10ft theres only one place the ball is going Danny boy :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If im putting from 10ft theres only one place the ball is going Danny boy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Off the green?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Off the green?
		
Click to expand...

You will see at Fulford boyo, I will give you a lesson :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You will see at Fulford boyo, I will give you a lesson :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As many on here will vouch there is nowt wrong with my putting


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You will see at Fulford boyo, I will give you a lesson :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't help but hear a Welsh Accent when I read that!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I couldn't help but hear a Welsh Accent when I read that!
		
Click to expand...

Thought the tablets were starting to help?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If im putting from 10ft theres only one place the ball is going Danny boy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bunker? Pond? 8ft past the hole?. Come on Coolio, narrow it down for me...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Bunker? Pond? 8ft past the hole?. Come on Coolio, narrow it down for me...
		
Click to expand...

I will give you a clue.

Danny's black pudding will going into Scouser's ........... on the ale trail trophy weekend in York.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will give you a clue.

Danny's black pudding will going into Scouser's ........... on the ale trail trophy weekend in York.
		
Click to expand...

Boot?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will give you a clue.

Danny's black pudding will going into Scouser's ........... on the ale trail trophy weekend in York.
		
Click to expand...

I think I just threw up a little bit...... Bleach, bleach, someone give me some mind bleach......


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Boot?
		
Click to expand...

I like it :thup:

Not right though :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Boot?
		
Click to expand...

Hotel mini bar to keep it cool.. Good thinking, fresh black pudding is better than stale...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I think I just threw up a little bit...... Bleach, bleach, someone give me some mind bleach......
		
Click to expand...

You might need more than that after the "ale trail trophy" weekend


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You might need more than that after the "ale trail trophy" weekend 

Click to expand...

I'm getting a bit worried about what you think the primary focus of this weekend is going to be mate. You seem a bit fixated on some sort of illicit mano et mano liason. I think you'd be better off with a room to yourself... Maybe on a different floor.... Of a different hotel... In a different City.... Possibly in a different country.... Maybe on another continent.....


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I think I just threw up a little bit...... Bleach, bleach, someone give me some mind bleach......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm getting a bit worried about what you think the primary focus of this weekend is going to be mate. You seem a bit fixated on some sort of illicit mano et mano liason. I think you'd be better off with a room to yourself... Maybe on a different floor.... Of a different hotel... In a different City.... Possibly in a different country.... Maybe on another continent.....
		
Click to expand...

Whats up? Have you never had a bishops finger? :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2013)

Reading the latest on this thread not sure I should be pleased or afraid that I'm coming for Saturday and Sunday now 

Can you get all of the homoerotic stuff out the road on the Friday evening please?!!?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2013)

Good news  fellow ale trailers, NWjocko has just signed up for the Saturday and Sunday :thup:

Edit... Glad you can make it Iain :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Reading the latest on this thread not sure I should be pleased or afraid that I'm coming for Saturday and Sunday now 

Can you get all of the homoerotic stuff out the road on the Friday evening please?!!?
		
Click to expand...

Its too late now mate, your committed :rofl:


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bit scared!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't worry... It's only Birchy thats having these urges, and he's sharing with Karl....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't worry... It's only Birchy thats having these urges, and he's sharing with Karl....

Click to expand...

I heard that the lowest handicap gets it... Wait that's me off 24 no wait someone's claiming 25


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I heard that the lowest handicap gets it... Wait that's me off 24 no wait someone's claiming 25
		
Click to expand...

Well if thats not an incentive to improve, then nothing is.... Oh, and what exactly is "it". Are we talking about the Birchy Sausage, or the room share with the Birchy Sausage....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2013)

Booked into the Ibis for the Saturday night, solo room so I'm not within striking distance of any of you terrorists!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well if thats not an incentive to improve, then nothing is.... Oh, and what exactly is "it". Are we talking about the Birchy Sausage, or the room share with the Birchy Sausage....
		
Click to expand...

Has Birchy got a sausage.... Qwerty is meant to have one for me but I think it was a false promise


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Has Birchy got a sausage.... Qwerty is meant to have one for me but I think it was a false promise
		
Click to expand...

Maybe sausage is a bit strong... unless you put cocktail before it obviously... Chippolata, mini wiener, cheesy wotsit..... all siutably dimensioned..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheesy made me baulk!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Can this thread sink any lower :rofl:

Theres only one thing I can think of sicker than whats been posted so far..............................




















Scousers overswing :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

When it's as big as mine it's hard not to swing


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I think its safe to say we wont be getting any more people looking to tag along now :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2013)

Boot(ie) call?

Do you want to loan my cap as well, moustache and biker chains are optional.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2013)

With a moustache u would look like Freddie... Think crazy little thing called love.... Although he may be shaven in that thinking about it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice to NW Jocko along, BTW.:thup:

Another one to add to my prize money.:whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nice to NW Jocko along, BTW.:thup:

Another one to add to my prize money.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Depends how hard you lot hit the peeve on Friday night 

What time we playing on the Saturday?


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't worry... It's only Birchy thats having these urges, and he's sharing with Karl....

Click to expand...

Tbh after a few shandies I am out for the count and snore like a pig.... Sorry in advance !


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Tbh after a few shandies I am out for the count and squeal like a pig.... Sorry in advance !
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Depends how hard you lot hit the peeve on Friday night 

What time we playing on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

1.00 onwards, Ian.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Tbh after a few shandies I am out for the count and snore like a pig.... Sorry in advance !
		
Click to expand...

There you go Coolio.. No need to bring the Rohypnol now!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			1.00 onwards, Ian.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, might head across early on to miss the traffic and get some brekkie. And get out of getting the kids ready.

Should give anyone that's been roasted by Scouser and Birchy the morning to pull themselves together aswell :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko; said:
			
		


			Should give anyone that's been roasted by Scouser and Birchy the morning to pull themselves together aswell :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

he's talking to you Karl......


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			he's talking to you Karl......
		
Click to expand...

Just didn't want to be too direct Danny :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like the North West boys have gone all quiet on the comp front.... Either that, or they've all had their phones nicked from their cars while they were playing....

Come on Karl/Andy, let us know how you've gone on....


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			There you go Coolio.. No need to bring the Rohypnol now!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you google the spelling ?!??


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			he's talking to you Karl......
		
Click to expand...

Roasting !?!? It's all gonna be wrong this.....

Missed out on buffer by a couple..... Finished bout half way up. Quite pleased as I've hit it like a tool recently....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Roasting !?!? It's all gonna be wrong this.....

Missed out on buffer by a couple..... Finished bout half way up. Quite pleased as I've hit it like a tool recently....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hopefully you all go crazy on the Friday night so the debauchery is out of the road before I hit town!

Not bad going today mate, how did Andy get on?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Did you google the spelling ?!??
		
Click to expand...

No mate, I just checked on the bottle in the golf bag for York..... I mean, Yes mate, I googled it.....


----------



## Junior (Sep 8, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Yep, hopefully you all go crazy on the Friday night so the debauchery is out of the road before I hit town!

Not bad going today mate, how did Andy get on?
		
Click to expand...

Worst of the the year mate !! Gross 88, net 79.  Nice little run of treble, double, double put pay to a card that was actually pretty steady.  2 lost balls from nowhere cost me dearly,  one of which (just left of 12) was one of those that you think your going to walk straight up to !!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2013)

&#8203;&#8203;




Happy to Announce that Region 3 has signed up For Moortown, welcome aboard Gary :thup:


The York Ale Trail Trophy 2013

Latest List..


Fulford GC  Friday 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid



Moor Allerton GC Saturday 21/9 TeeTimes From 1:00 PM 

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid
NWjocko.


Moortown GC Sunday 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37

Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid
NWjocko.
Region3.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice work Dave. Some good numbers there. If anyone has a preference regarding tee times then let me know at some point and we'll try and accommodate everyone. The Friday groups are easy. LB, Qwerty and Junior will be out first. Followed by Scouser, Coolio and myself. I was going to say that me, Scouse and Birchy will be coming up the rear, but that just sounded so wrong...


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			&#8203;&#8203;




Happy to Announce that Region 3 has signed up For Moortown, welcome aboard Gary :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent , good stuff mate  !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2013)

Travel details?

As it stands me and scouser are travelling together, but we can fit in a third, if required and to keep costs down.

This probably only applies to the 6 playing all 3, but is it worth splitting into 2's or 3's? Is Junior "working", so can't accomodate?

Me and scouser could pick Birchy up on the way through, or Junior.

Are qwerty and danny travelling together?

Thoughts/suggestions on a postcard to Magpie, Teddington lock...........


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Thoughts.... I'm the one driving and u are offering my car as a lift.. How dare.... 


No wait.... Please someone else come with me please.... Frogman is boring as hell


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy to pick up Dave and drive over if he wants. Will save on parking costs and I can comfortably fit 2 + kit into the golden pig.. What do you reckon Dave - Road trip?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Travel details?

As it stands me and scouser are travelling together, but we can fit in a third, if required and to keep costs down.

This probably only applies to the 6 playing all 3, but is it worth splitting into 2's or 3's? Is Junior "working", so can't accomodate?

Me and scouser could pick Birchy up on the way through, or Junior.

Are qwerty and danny travelling together?

Thoughts/suggestions on a postcard to Magpie, Teddington lock...........
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			Thoughts.... I'm the one driving and u are offering my car as a lift.. How dare.... 


No wait.... Please someone else come with me please.... Frogman is boring as hell
		
Click to expand...

Im up for that if its good with you guys.

Frogman 

No idea if anybody has made travel plans yet.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for that if its good with you guys.

Frogman 

No idea if anybody has made travel plans yet.
		
Click to expand...


So long as Peter sits in the back with u.... But no hanky panky


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So long as Peter sits in the back with u.... But no hanky panky
		
Click to expand...

Im starting to worry for Pete's safety sharing a room with you


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

He's safe with me


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He's safe with me
		
Click to expand...

Said the Spider to the Fly... For some strange reason I have the film "Deliverance" in mind when I think of you 2 sharing a room. And not because you look like the little kid playing the Banjo...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2013)

Bubba Birchy


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Squeal like a pig Pete!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

All joking aside think I am looking forward to the Friday game the most... The golf may not be the best apart from Coolio.... But the banter will be ace


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			All joking aside think I am looking forward to the Friday game the most... The golf may not be the best apart from Coolio.... But the banter will be ace
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to Sat, sounds like it will be a good laugh even if my/the golf is rubbish/hungover.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm looking forward to Sat, sounds like it will be a good laugh even if my/the golf is rubbish/hungover.
		
Click to expand...

Depends who's group your in some of the lads are right knoobs


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Depends who's group your in some of the lads are right knoobs
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna teach you a golfin lesson mate. That lesson being "keep your mouth shut while the golfers play". I'll bring a calculator so we can keep track of your score!!


----------



## Val (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna teach you a golfin lesson mate. That lesson being "keep your mouth shut while the golfers play". I'll bring a calculator so we can keep track of your score!!
		
Click to expand...

Take plenty batteries mate, you'll be doing a lot of button pressing


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna teach you a golfin lesson mate. That lesson being "keep your mouth shut while the golfers play". I'll bring a calculator so we can keep track of your score!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate I seem to remember in the "grudge match"  I didn't need to say or do anything..... You just couldn't take the pressure


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm gonna teach you a golfin lesson mate. That lesson being "keep your mouth shut while the golfers play". *I'll bring a calculator so we can keep track of your score*!!
		
Click to expand...

I might be best in the same group as scouser then!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Take plenty batteries mate, you'll be doing a lot of button pressing
		
Click to expand...

See what I mean.... Total knoobs


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I might be best in the same group as scouser then!!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody wants to be in the same group as Scouser mate. Fortunately, I have a very high tolerance for whiny BS so I usually end up with him. If you don't look him in the eyes, he'll probably leave you alone.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Mate I seem to remember in the "grudge match"  I didn't need to say or do anything..... You just couldn't take the pressure
		
Click to expand...

We're going to put that right next week matey. I've got a couple of rounds planned before the big do. I'm takin it serious this time.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			We're going to put that right next week matey. I've got a couple of rounds planned before the big do. I'm takin it serious this time.
		
Click to expand...

You won't hack a grandstand finish (well 3 people watching)


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You won't hack a grandstand finish (well 3 people watching)
		
Click to expand...

Care to bet on that?  Saturdays breakfast says I beat your score nett.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Care to bet on that?  Saturdays breakfast says I beat your score nett.
		
Click to expand...

You know matchplay is my game... But  nett is after tax ain't it..... Hmm 


You already owe me a meal..... You sure you wana make it 2


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You know matchplay is my game... But  nett is after tax ain't it..... Hmm 


You already owe me a meal..... You sure you wana make it 2
		
Click to expand...

Are you up for it? Could do it on the Saturday or Sunday if you want to concentrate on your match with Coolio. Don't wanna get in the way of that one.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Care to bet on that?  Saturdays breakfast says I beat your score nett.
		
Click to expand...

Thats an easy bet on a good course.

A proper bet would be a "spread bet" or a real balls out bet for you Danny.

How about your gross score to be lower than Scouser's nett score. He'll be on a strange course, he's crap. 

What are you off 10? If par is 70 and you play to h/cap would mean 80. Scouser is off 24, but hasn't hit below 100 (apart from on an easy par 67 once), so he normally goes around in 108-105 (nett on Lee park being 80-83).

Come on man up your gross v his nett. A spread bet of Â£ 2.00 for every shot either way.

Now thats a real bet!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Are you up for it? Could do it on the Saturday or Sunday if you want to concentrate on your match with Coolio. Don't wanna get in the way of that one.....
		
Click to expand...

Of course I am up for it.... Is breakfast not included in the room price though


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats an easy bet on a good course.

A proper bet would be a "spread bet" or a real balls out bet for you Danny.

How about your gross score to be lower than Scouser's nett score. He'll be on a strange course, he's crap. 

What are you off 10? If par is 70 and you play to h/cap would mean 80. Scouser is off 24, but hasn't hit below 100 9apart from an easy par 67 once).

Come on man up you gross v his nett. spread bet of Â£ 2.00 for every shot either way.

Now thats a real bet!
		
Click to expand...

Cheek I hit buffer the other day
And in the last comp was only 2 shots nett behind you so shut it froggy


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats an easy bet on a good course.

A proper bet would be a "spread bet" or a real balls out bet for you Danny.

How about your gross score to be lower than Scouser's nett score. He'll be on a strange course, he's crap. 

What are you off 10? If par is 70 and you play to h/cap would mean 80. Scouser is off 24, but hasn't hit below 100 (apart from on an easy par 67 once), so he normally goes around in 108-105 (nett on Lee park being 80-83).

Come on man up your gross v his nett. A spread bet of Â£ 2.00 for every shot either way.

Now thats a real bet!
		
Click to expand...

Thats a mugs bet mate. Ive barely played for 3 months. I could end up destitute with that bet. You're just trying to get me in trouble....oo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Of course I am up for it.... Is breakfast not included in the room price though
		
Click to expand...

No it's blinkin not. Cheeky chomper!!! Get yer hand in yer pocket and buy me an eggs benedict...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Are you up for it? Could do it on the Saturday or Sunday if you want to concentrate on your match with Coolio. Don't wanna get in the way of that one.....
		
Click to expand...

It wont be a match Danny boy, it will be a demolition job.

The iceman vs Dick dastardly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It wont be a match Danny boy, it will be a demolition job.

The iceman vs Dick dastardly
		
Click to expand...

Dickheadstrong more like!

Might get through the filters now...

Ribbit!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thats a mugs bet mate. Ive barely played for 3 months. I could end up destitute with that bet. You're just trying to get me in trouble....oo:
		
Click to expand...

Said the chicken to the frog.......:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It wont be a match Danny boy, it will be a demolition job.

The iceman vs Dick dastardly
		
Click to expand...

I dont even wanna know y u picked that name for me.... Mr Freud


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Said the chicken to the frog.......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you be starting your mindgames with me Frogger. Who are you challenging then? Davey is available, or even Iain... Go on, back up your big talk with big rollocks....(not even trying to get that through the filter.)


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I dont even wanna know y u picked that name for me.... Mr Freud
		
Click to expand...

He just can't get his mind off your little man can he?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I dont even wanna know y u picked that name for me.... Mr Freud
		
Click to expand...

Because he always crashes and burns too  :rofl:

Mr Freud was a very clever man, I hope that's not a compliment or else I am worried


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you be starting your mindgames with me Frogger. Who are you challenging then? Davey is available, or even Iain... Go on, back up your big talk with big rollocks....(not even trying to get that through the filter.)
		
Click to expand...

Champions are there to be challenged, not offer up challenges........

But, if any of them fancied a challenge, I'd give them an extra 2 shots on their handicap at Moor Allerton. Â£5 purse.

If both fancied the challenge, I'm game. 

How's that then kidder? Thats a big Kermitment!:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Champions are there to be challenged, not offer up challenges........

But, if any of them fancied a challenge, I'd give them an extra 2 shots on their handicap at Moor Allerton. Â£5 purse.

If both fancied the challenge, I'm game. 

How's that then kidder? Thats a big Kermitment!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This could get messy for poor old Danny :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This could get messy for poor old Danny :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why, it's not me he's challenging. It's Dave and Iain. I'm pretty certain that 1 of them will bite with the offer of 2 additional shots.. No ones taken me up on my offer of a comp yet. Scouse is still mulling it over. I might challenge Karl instead. He's good fun to walk 18 with...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why, it's not me he's challenging. It's Dave and Iain. I'm pretty certain that 1 of them will bite with the offer of 2 additional shots.. No ones taken me up on my offer of a comp yet. Scouse is still mulling it over. I might challenge Karl instead. He's good fun to walk 18 with...
		
Click to expand...

You have to come back with something. You threw the gauntlet down for him and he took it right up.

Now are you taking his gauntlet or are you walking round


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

On a serious note inbetween all the willy waving 

Whats the scoring format for the comp? Stableford Full hcap or 7/8 or what?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You have to come back with something. You threw the gauntlet down for him and he took it right up.

Now are you taking his gauntlet or are you walking round 

Click to expand...

I threw the gauntlet down for Pete to challenge Iain or Dave... And he has done... You need to concentrate on your duel in the sun with raisin head. You haven't fully grasped just how lucky he is yet... If you lose focus, he'll have you bent over a barrel by the 12th. To be honest, he'll probably have you bent over a barrel at some point over the weekend anyway....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			On a serious note inbetween all the willy waving 

Whats the scoring format for the comp? Stableford Full hcap or 7/8 or what?
		
Click to expand...

7/8ths seemed to work all year, so Ive no problem with that..


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I threw the gauntlet down for Pete to challenge Iain or Dave... And he has done... You need to concentrate on your duel in the sun with raisin head. You haven't fully grasped just how lucky he is yet... If you lose focus, he'll have you bent over a barrel by the 12th. To be honest, he'll probably have you bent over a barrel at some point over the weekend anyway....

Click to expand...

Luck only gets you so far 

Coolio doesn't lose focus 

Im starting wonder what type of weekend this really is


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Luck only gets you so far 

Coolio doesn't lose focus 

Im starting wonder what type of weekend this really is 

Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about what type of weekend raisin head thinks this is.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

My acceptanceis only based on full handicap


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My acceptanceis only based on full handicap
		
Click to expand...

Acceptance of what?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My acceptanceis only based on full handicap
		
Click to expand...

So you're bottling it then? I thought more of you. Actually, I didn't, but what would you be playing off? 21? I'd be off 10. Sounds healthy to me.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Acceptance of the challenges and it's 24 haha


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Acceptance of the challenges and it's 24 haha
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about the ale trail trophy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was talking about the ale trail trophy 

Click to expand...

It's easy.

people on the ale - 7/8ths

People on lemonade -3/4's


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Acceptance of the challenges and it's 24 haha
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were off 24 normally? Wouldn't 7/8ths put you off 21?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I thought you were off 24 normally? Wouldn't 7/8ths put you off 21?
		
Click to expand...

Is correct....


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why, it's not me he's challenging. It's Dave and Iain. I'm pretty certain that 1 of them will bite with the offer of 2 additional shots.. No ones taken me up on my offer of a comp yet. Scouse is still mulling it over. I might challenge Karl instead. He's good fun to walk 18 with...
		
Click to expand...

Game on  Stableford or matchplay....?!? Play you for tea or the first beers on the Sat night!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Game on  Stableford or matchplay....?!? Play you for tea or the first beers on the Sat night! 

Click to expand...

Hold on I already accepted


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hold on I already accepted
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok  Am kinda scanning through this thread and missing bits out..... All yours...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Oh ok  Am kinda scanning through this thread and missing bits out..... All yours...
		
Click to expand...

Karl Iwwouldn't want to rob you of a walk over and free meal.... Feel free


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

So who is challengin who off what handicaps again?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			So who is challengin who off what handicaps again?  

Click to expand...

Sorry, late to the drivel party, some of us actually work!

I'll take on LB's challenge at handicap +2. I'll lose, but I'll take it on :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hold on I already accepted
		
Click to expand...

Calm down lads, there's enough of me to go round (Cue Barry White on the Stereo). I can challenge you both. Best Nett on the Friday against Raisin head, then a bit of matchplay on Sat/Sun against Karl... Top bombin...:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry, late to the drivel party, some of us actually work!

I'll take on LB's challenge at handicap +2. I'll lose, but I'll take it on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mate after froggies top u should give him shots haha


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Mate after froggies top u should give him shots haha
		
Click to expand...

The way I was spraying it off the tee on Sunday i should be getting 18 +2 rather than 8 +2!!

Who's season you ending this weekend?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			The way I was spraying it off the tee on Sunday is Gould be getting 18 +2 rather than 8 +2!!

Who's season you ending this weekend?
		
Click to expand...

BIRCHY has manned up but we're not sure of format


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Calm down lads, there's enough of me to go round (Cue Barry White on the Stereo). I can challenge you both. Best Nett on the Friday against Raisin head, then a bit of matchplay on Sat/Sun against Karl... Top bombin...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Deal so me and  Birchy matchplay sat... Full handicaps all around


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Deal so me and  Birchy matchplay sat... Full handicaps all around
		
Click to expand...

7/8ths mate, and you know it.. Stop moaning like a wumman and accept the fact..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			7/8ths mate, and you know it.. Stop moaning like a wumman and accept the fact..
		
Click to expand...

If 7/8 then match play


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If 7/8 then match play
		
Click to expand...

We can do matchplay off 7/8ths if you want?. We will be scoring our cards on 7/8ths for the overall comp anyway.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We can do matchplay off 7/8ths if you want?. We will be scoring our cards on 7/8ths for the overall comp anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Im game.... I didn't need full against danny anyway


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

I need to catch up here, Ive just read through the last few pages and all I can gather is that there's a lot of challenging going on :fore:

Ive seriously lost track, Does anyone know who's challenging who and is anyone challenging me and what's at Stake??

Oh, and who's Raisin head?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im game.... I didn't need full against danny anyway
		
Click to expand...

Think you get about 10 shots 

As a little fun side bet in our 3 ball on the friday i think we do something like first one in a bunker buys the post match drinks :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I need to catch up here, Ive just read through the last few pages and all I can gather is that there's a lot of challenging going on :fore:

Ive seriously lost track, Does anyone know who's challenging who and is anyone challenging me and what's at Stake??

Click to expand...

Im a bit lost too, i know im smashing scouser on the Friday though


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I need to catch up here, Ive just read through the last few pages and all I can gather is that there's a lot of challenging going on :fore:

Ive seriously lost track, Does anyone know who's challenging who and is anyone challenging me and what's at Stake??

Oh, and who's Raisen head?
		
Click to expand...

There's Scousers involved mate.....

What's going to happen is a load of confusion followed by me handing over a shed load of cash to them!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

I think danny is calling me raised head.... He's a twonk


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok cut and paste u know the score 


Friday
Scouser v Birchy.... Matchplay 7/8 prize =?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			There's Scousers involved mate.....

What's going to happen is a load of confusion followed by me handing over a shed load of cash to them!!
		
Click to expand...

Ian (that's the correct way fool)  don't forget you owe me a tenner


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2013)

I honestly have no idea whats going on !  Anyone care to summise ?  Who is playing who and for what, and is there an overall prize ?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Junior said:



			I honesty have no idea whats going on !  Anyone care to summise ?  Who is playing who and for what, and is there an overall prize ?
		
Click to expand...

Read post 334


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Ok cut and paste u know the score 


Friday
Scouser v Birchy.... Matchplay 7/8 prize =?
		
Click to expand...

Prize = Saturday mornings breakfast?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

Danny, just seen your earlier post about travel, I'd be more than happy to make the journey up to York in your Chariot mate :thup:

How you fixed for a ale trail meeting at Chilli Dip anytime between now and next Friday. Just to discuss the finer details?


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 10, 2013)

Friday
Scouser v Birchy.... Matchplay 7/8 prize = Birchy 5&4


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Prize = Saturday mornings breakfast?
		
Click to expand...

Cut and ppaste then


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 10, 2013)

RE Travel, I will be up on Friday evening.... Keep ur mobiles handy.  Will check in and meet you where ever you are....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Friday
Scouser v Birchy.... Matchplay 7/8 prize = Birchy 5&4  

Click to expand...

Knoob


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Danny, just seen your earlier post about travel, I'd be more than happy to make the journey up to York in your Chariot mate :thup:

How you fixed for a ale trail meeting at Chilli Dip anytime between now and next Friday. Just to discuss the finer details?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I getting some range time in


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Will have to sort other challenges when we know the groupings :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Knoob
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate..... But at least he gets to smash you afterwards.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Sorry mate..... But at least he gets to smash you afterwards..... 

Click to expand...

U mean he smashes me twice


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Danny, just seen your earlier post about travel, I'd be more than happy to make the journey up to York in your Chariot mate :thup:

How you fixed for a ale trail meeting at Chilli Dip anytime between now and next Friday. Just to discuss the finer details?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate. My heads hurting now after trying to follow everything thats been posted today. I'm going to order the prize we discussed this week so that it'll be delivered before we set off. Won't be expensive. How does this Thursday sound for a trip to Chilli Dip. Im playing in the morning, but should be free after 4pm if that suits...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy vs Raisin head - Friday - Matchplay - prize = Saturday Breakfast
Danny vs Karl - Saturday - Best Nett - Prize = Sunday Breakfast
Pete vs Iain (+2 shots) - Saturday - Best Nett - Prize = Â£5
Danny vs Raisin head - Sunday - Best Nett - Prize = Post match fodder
Dave vs Andy - TBC - TBC - Pize = TBC

     How does that sound. Anyone want to make any changes then just copy and paste below...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Birchy vs Raisin head - Friday - Matchplay - prize = Saturday Breakfast
Danny vs Karl - Saturday - Best Nett - Prize = Sunday Breakfast
Pete vs Iain (+2 shots) - Saturday - Best Nett - Prize = Â£5
Danny vs Raisin head - Sunday - Best Nett - Prize = Post match fodder
Dave vs Andy - TBC - TBC - Pize = TBC

     How does that sound. Anyone want to make any changes then just copy and paste below...
		
Click to expand...



Handicaps?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a thought.....

With the HfH fundraising on here, would it be worth doing all matchplays on the Sunday for a fiver or tenner donation to that fund from the loser?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

FFS, it's 7/8ths. How many times do you need telling? My blinkin Dog gets things quicker than you do....



NWJocko said:



			Just a thought.....

With the HfH fundraising on here, would it be worth doing all matchplays on the Sunday for a fiver or tenner donation to that fund from the loser?
		
Click to expand...

 Nice idea..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Just a thought.....

With the HfH fundraising on here, would it be worth doing all matchplays on the Sunday for a fiver or tenner donation to that fund from the loser?
		
Click to expand...



I kinda want the food


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I kinda want the food 

Click to expand...

You'll be full of sausage you selfish &@Â£*!

Not sure if its workable in terms of numbers or interest, just a suggestion......


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You'll be full of sausage you selfish &@Â£*!

Not sure if its workable in terms of numbers or interest, just a suggestion......
		
Click to expand...

Im game for it.... Podge will be losing our side bet on the main thread so that won't be costing me


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Dave vs Andy - TBC - TBC - Pize = TBC

     How does that sound. Anyone want to make any changes then just copy and paste below...
		
Click to expand...

Flippin' eck Danny Ive Drawn the short straw there. he'll have his new driver as well..  Can't I play Scouser.

Help for heroes contribution is a good idea:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Flippin' eck Danny Ive Drawn the short straw there. he'll have his new driver as well..  Can't I play Scouser.
		
Click to expand...

You are already in my debt 

I think Birchy owes me biscuits as well


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Why dont we pick our battles for Friday and play for whatever, breakfasts etc. 

Then for Saturday & Sunday draw the names out Friday afternoon for head to heads for the charity fund raising?? People can obviously have side bets alongside the fund raising thing if they wish.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You are already in my debt 

I think Birchy owes me biscuits as well
		
Click to expand...

I do sir, they will be provided in York. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You are already in my debt 

I think Birchy owes me biscuits as well
		
Click to expand...

Ill buy you a Kebab or the Junk food of your choice instead of the BP, Deal? ...
It was a good shot at Pleasington, Shame you didn't make the Par


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ill buy you a Kebab or the Junk food of your choice instead of the BP, Deal? ...
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah I didn't even put up anything against it so just being cheeky anyway Haa Haa.... U and Birchycool are both off the hook


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hell yeah I didn't even put up anything against it /QUOTE]

I never thought you was going to get nearest the pin though 

Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Why dont we pick our battles for Friday and play for whatever, breakfasts etc. 

Then for Saturday & Sunday draw the names out Friday afternoon for head to heads for the charity fund raising?? People can obviously have side bets alongside the fund raising thing if they wish.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, perhaps do the draw for the next day after each round?

Could even do it blind, draw groups then pick the head to heads outwith own playing partners? Or just straight head to heads as they come out so the needle is there


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:





Scouser said:



			Hell yeah I didn't even put up anything against it /QUOTE]

I never thought you was going to get nearest the pin though 

Click to expand...

But it's easy when no one else hits the green even after another 3 shots hahaha (each)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds good, perhaps do the draw for the next day after each round?

Could even do it blind, draw groups then pick the head to heads outwith own playing partners? Or just straight head to heads as they come out so the needle is there 

Click to expand...

I was thinking straight out head to head with needle


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was thinking straight out head to head with needle 

Click to expand...

Perfect :thup:

Maybe making sure different groups each day.

Apologies if I've hijacked this! Just a last minute suggestion as the dates coincide, should get a few quid from the NW contingent.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 10, 2013)

All sounds good to me lads. Keep the ideas coming. Really like the idea of drawing the groups and head to heads each afternoon after the round.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds good to me mate. My heads hurting now after trying to follow everything thats been posted today. I'm going to order the prize we discussed this week so that it'll be delivered before we set off. Won't be expensive. How does this Thursday sound for a trip to Chilli Dip. Im playing in the morning, but should be free after 4pm if that suits...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I forgot to reply to this. Yep Thursday is fine, is 18:00 ok?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry mate, I forgot to reply to this. Yep Thursday is fine, is 18:00 ok?
		
Click to expand...

Are u playing the 9 Hole


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Are u playing the 9 Hole
		
Click to expand...

No mate just the range.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Are u playing the 9 Hole
		
Click to expand...

You played that 9 hole course? 

Take all them balls you've got saved up because you will need them :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You played that 9 hole course? 

Take all them balls you've got saved up because you will need them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

its a bit Tom kite and it does get busy. Could of gone on chorley for 9 ( reduced rate) but I think Danny's playing in the morning.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			its a bit Tom kite and it does get busy. Could of gone on chorley for 9 ( reduced rate) but I think Danny's playing in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's where I had my golfing apprenticeship 

It used be decent when I started playing but did drop a bit in standard. Gets very messy with the amount of water and how tight it is.

Add loads of chompers to that layout and it got quite slow :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Flippin' eck Danny Ive Drawn the short straw there. he'll have his new driver as well..  Can't I play Scouser.

Help for heroes contribution is a good idea:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think its vice versa on sundays performance mate!!!!!  I literally have no idea whats going on, but im sure someone will tell me on friday !!!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry mate, I forgot to reply to this. Yep Thursday is fine, is 18:00 ok?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate.


----------



## Lump (Sep 11, 2013)

Tee times for saturday?, never played Moor Allerton but quite fancy it.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Lump said:



			Tee times for saturday?, never played Moor Allerton but quite fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Tee times are from 1pm :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

Coolio 

You have inspired me


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Coolio 

You have inspired me
		
Click to expand...

You bought a Bolton season ticket?

Or bought some hi viz breeks?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Coolio 

You have inspired me
		
Click to expand...

What have you done


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You bought a Bolton season ticket?

Or bought some hi viz breeks?
		
Click to expand...

The first option is insane so its not that :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You bought a Bolton season ticket?

Or bought some hi viz breeks?
		
Click to expand...

One of these may be correct but i think we call them trousers


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm a bit concerned now... What has Scouse been inspired to do. I hope that he's changing his avatar to a picture of Mr Raisin head..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			One of these may be correct but i think we call them trousers 

Click to expand...

Careful mate, with legs that thin you might blow away in Coolio's troos....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Careful mate, with legs that thin you might blow away in Coolio's troos....
		
Click to expand...

They will almost match my cap!

:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			They will almost match my cap!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely bringing my camera so I can send the picture in to the Twitter account that sounds like golfclubbankers..

Might have to look for a pair myself now..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

2 be honest I am regretting not getting all 3 colours now hahah


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			2 be honest I am regretting not getting all 3 colours now hahah
		
Click to expand...

What colour you get ?!?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2013)

Danny, clear your inbox mate. Can't reply to your PM.

Still spaces for Moortown, so its not a problem :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			2 be honest I am regretting not getting all 3 colours now hahah
		
Click to expand...

Its all about having fun :thup:

Plus i see the fact it might wind some people up as an added bonus :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

Royal Blue and Yellow

Just hope they fit.... should have got the pink as well hahaha


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Danny, clear your inbox mate. Can't reply to your PM.

Still spaces for Moortown, so its not a problem :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done mate....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its all about having fun :thup:

Plus i see the fact it might wind some people up as an added bonus :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Wind who up???

lol

If any one orders a pair let me know as I may want the pink cant be bothered ordering again haha


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Wind who up???

lol

If any one orders a pair let me know as I may want the pink cant be bothered ordering again haha
		
Click to expand...

Miserable farts who think its silly wearing bright colours


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Miserable farts who think its silly wearing bright colours 

Click to expand...

But it is 

Come on any one else ordering let me know!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2013)

Read a bit of homers blog whilst in a phone conference today Scouser.

Says something along the lines of " if you dress like a player you're halfway to playing like one"

Extrapolating this, if you're dressing like a twonk........


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Royal Blue and Yellow

Just hope they fit.... should have got the pink as well hahaha
		
Click to expand...

Are they John Daly'esq???


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Read a bit of homers blog whilst in a phone conference today Scouser.

Says something along the lines of " if you dress like a player you're halfway to playing like one"

Extrapolating this, if you're reading Homers blog........
		
Click to expand...


Corrected


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

there 2 separate pairs

I did see some Royal and Awesome ones the other day but they were Â£50


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			there 2 separate pairs

I did see some Royal and Awesome ones the other day but they were Â£50
		
Click to expand...

Next step is loudmouth trousers, they are awesome. Might wait until single figures before that treat though


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

bet no one else gets any


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Corrected
		
Click to expand...

I've a lot of time to kill in meetings mate, won't be making that mistake again right enough!

You and Birchy got your assless chaps for the Friday evening yet?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2013)

tut tut


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll take that as a yes. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll take that as a yes. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a pair of these bad boys to keep you pests out


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive got a pair of these bad boys to keep you pests out

View attachment 7521

Click to expand...

Regular weekend attire in Bolton aren't they!?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Regular weekend attire in Bolton aren't they!?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, this would be more appropriate


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 12, 2013)

Updated List Fellas!!


Fulford GC Friday 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid






Moor Allerton GC Saturday 21/9 TeeTimes From 1:00 PM 


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid
NWjocko.




Moortown GC Sunday 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid
Fish- deposit paid
NWjocko.
Region3.
Stuart_c


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Updated List Fellas!!


Fulford GC Friday 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid






Moor Allerton GC Saturday 21/9 TeeTimes From 1:00 PM 


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid
NWjocko.



Moortown GC Sunday 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37


Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid
Fish- deposit paid
NWjocko.
Region3.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's the correct list Dave


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Think that's the correct list Dave
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Warming up the banter already :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			:rofl:

Warming up the banter already :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dunno what u mean Mr Coolio....


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Think that's the correct list Dave
		
Click to expand...

What have you done with him?  Where's he gone?

More importantly will he be above you in the final List


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What have you done with him?  Where's he gone?
		
Click to expand...

Who.........


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What have you done with him?  Where's he gone?

More importantly will he be above you in the final List 

Click to expand...

One round could be enough


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			One round could be enough 

Click to expand...

Listen Knoob... I am taking u down on the Friday both by car and on the course... So button it


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Listen Knoob... I am taking u down on the Friday both by car and on the course... So button it
		
Click to expand...

You couldnt take down a paracetamol :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You couldnt take down a paracetamol :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I will take down a full English with black pudding on the saturday courtesyof u


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I will take down a full English with black pudding on the saturday courtesyof u
		
Click to expand...

Unless you rob me it wont be courtesy of me.

Make sure you do your homework and pick which tees you need to lay up to the reds :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I will take down a full English with black pudding on the saturday courtesyof u
		
Click to expand...

Best be careful mate. After watching Coolio smokin em at the range tonight, I reckon he's gonna smash you 7&6. Breakfast on Raisin Head!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Best be careful mate. After watching Coolio smokin Dave at the range tonight, I reckon he's gonna smash you.  Breakfast on Raisin Head!!
		
Click to expand...

Pardon


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 13, 2013)

I really am lost for words   Danny have you got any of that mind bleach left over.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Filthy little fiend. 

For the good of mankind "the iceman" will be taking out the trash next Friday. :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Filthy little fiend. 

For the good of mankind "the iceman" will be taking out the trash next Friday. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Awww good lad u gonna help the waitress clear my breakfast plate


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Awww good lad u gonna help the waitress clear my breakfast plate
		
Click to expand...

If your golf was as good as your banter you would have a chance :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If your golf was as good as your banter you would have a chance :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think it's time for forumers to put the money where their mouth is...  There was a separate thread for me and Danny.... U obviously don't rate highly enough.... 



Just saying


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I think it's time for forumers to put the money where their mouth is...  There was a separate thread for me and Danny.... U obviously don't rate highly enough.... 



Just saying
		
Click to expand...

I don't think many see this as a contest. People like the underdog and the chance of an upset, sadly there isn't one here.

Like a thoroughbred colt vs a bucking mule from the outback :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I don't think many see this as a contest. People like the underdog and the chance of an upset, sadly there isn't one here.

Like a thoroughbred colt vs a bucking mule from the outback :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear... Just like Danny.... You say one comment and all the pressure and eyes are on you.  It's a game that you will surly win


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh dear... Just like Danny.... You say one comment and all the pressure and eyes are on you.  It's a game that you will surly win
		
Click to expand...

The weak crumble under pressure, the strong thrive 

The pressure will all be yours after a few holes and your trying to chase Usain Bolt. :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The weak crumble under pressure, the strong thrive 

The pressure will all be yours after a few holes and your trying to chase Usain Bolt. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha can't believe u compared yourself to Bolt.... No offense! 

Any way it's not a sprint think MF


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha can't believe u compared yourself to Bolt.... No offense! 

Any way it's not a sprint think MF
		
Click to expand...

I plan on shaking on hands on this battle pretty early so it wont get past a sprint :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

This time next week .........


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

So I will crucify u??


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So I will crucify u??
		
Click to expand...

Banter is slipping now too.

That's terrible :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Keep it up lads. I'm lovin this. I'll bring the biscuits next week. Choccy Hob Nobs for me and Coolio, and Choccy digestives for Raisin head...

btw, great picture Scott...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

My weekend trousers have arrived... Just need to look for a neighbour wearing stupid trousers


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My weekend trousers have arrived... Just need to look for a neighbour wearing stupid trousers
		
Click to expand...

Stay away from me you beast


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Come on that's a ban


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Come on that's a ban
		
Click to expand...

Scouse, out of interest, out of your 3,000+ posts,how many have actually been about golf? -500 food, -500 your sexual appetite and perversions,- 50 how crap Kevin pietersen is, -300 your hats/trews/chaps, -300 winding Podgster up-500 general borrocks. What's left?:mmm:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			. What's left?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

At least 50 have been Black pudding related. 

I wonder if Theres a Black pudding forum .........   http://www.blackpudding.org/


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Why do u always have to bring KP into everything he's a twonk


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			At 50 have been Black pudding related.   I wonder if Theres a Black pudding forum :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

http://www.blackpudding.org/bbpress/


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

At least 1000 on just general food mutterings.

Another 200 at least "matchplay is my game" :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Why do u always have to bring KP into everything he's a twonk
		
Click to expand...

 Nuts - here we go again....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

My renowned mutterings got me a magazine spot I will have you know


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My renowned mutterings got me a magazine spot I will have you know
		
Click to expand...

Yeah weve all seen the magzine :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Well the trousers are here BUT just how baggy are Dunlop pants


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Well the trousers are here BUT just how baggy are Dunlop pants 

Click to expand...

It's not the trousers, its your stick man legs!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Well the trousers are here BUT just how baggy are Dunlop pants 

Click to expand...

Yeah they are baggy even on my tree trunks but cant argue for how cheap they are :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah they are baggy even on my tree trunks but cant argue for how cheap they are :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to look stupid cos of colour.... Not cos I can't pick clothes to fit!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I wanted to look stupid cos of colour.... Not cos I can't pick clothes to fit!
		
Click to expand...

You dont need coloured pants to look stupid pal, you do a great job anyway :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You dont need coloured pants to look stupid pal, you do a great job anyway :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I sooooo wanna wear them


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I sooooo wanna wear them
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were doing? Bit of baggy is nowt to worry about


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I sooooo wanna wear them
		
Click to expand...

Well get em worn then. It's not a blinking fashion show. You can change em before we go out at night!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well get em worn then. It's not a blinking fashion show. You can change em before we go out at night!!
		
Click to expand...

But say there is someone nice on the course.... I can carry the colour..   But not the size..... 


The issues in my head what a dilemma it's terrible


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			But say there is someone nice on the course.... I can carry the colour..   But not the size..... 


The issues in my head what a dilemma it's terrible
		
Click to expand...

Dont be so soft! This cant be any funnier than watching you plant one on a frogs head surely :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Dont be so soft! This cant be any funnier than watching you plant one on a frogs head surely :rofl:

View attachment 7537

Click to expand...

Wasn't that u on Saturday


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Right will probably order another size and a special colour as well haha


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Right will probably order another size and a special colour as well haha
		
Click to expand...

These pants must be bad :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			These pants must be bad :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't u look in the mirror 










:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Didn't u look in the mirror 



:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ive got the baws to pull them off :whoo:


I know they look disgraceful but thats the best part


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive got the baws to pull them off
		
Click to expand...

New poll 


Did he 


Didn't he 



Vote away haha


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2013)

You 2 need to get a room. positively shameful banter up to now. I believe that me and Scouser had 50 pages up to now. Come on "lads" build it up a bit more!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You 2 need to get a room. positively shameful banter up to now. I believe that me and Scouser had 50 pages up to now. Come on "lads" build it up a bit more!!!!

Click to expand...

And our own thread :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And our own thread :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed that the sigs changed mate. What you going to do if you don't manage to beat anyone?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just noticed that the sigs changed mate. What you going to do if you don't manage to beat anyone?
		
Click to expand...

U r such a comedian


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just noticed that the sigs changed mate. What you going to do if you don't manage to beat anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he'll come home Dan until he beats someone, he be wandering round Fulford GC challenging the members telling them he's the King of matchplay. 
Theres a good chance he'll still be there at Christmas  ne:ne:ne:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I don't think he'll come home Dan until he beats someone, he be wandering round Fulford GC challenging the members telling them he's the King of matchplay. 
Theres a good chance he'll still be there at Christmas  ne:ne:ne:
		
Click to expand...


:clap:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

Dave it's not like you to stoop to BW level.... What exactly happened at the range


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Dave it's not like you to stoop to BW level.... What exactly happened at the range
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate i was a bit bored watching soccer Am, i only watch it for Frankie Fryer! 
  I just thought I'd throw some bait out there 

The Wolfman asks a good question though, What will you put in the Sig' if you don't beat anyone


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I don't think he'll come home Dan until he beats someone, he be wandering round Fulford GC challenging the members telling them he's the King of matchplay. 
Theres a good chance he'll still be there at Christmas  ne:ne:ne:
		
Click to expand...

Quality post mate. I might have to sacrifice my game just to give him someone to beat!!



Qwerty said:



			Sorry mate i was a bit bored watching soccer Am, i only watch it for Frankie Fryer! 
  I just thought I'd throw some bait out there 

The Wolfman asks a good question though, What will you put in the Sig' if you don't beat anyone

Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to his Sig change if he doesn't beat anyone though. He'll probably revert to his old one with my name in it. He's a bit obsessed with The Wolfman!!!

Anyway, I'm off to watch Burscough FC play in a bit. Not watched Non-league for a long time. FA Cup early round, Few pints of real ale, standing up to watch the game, couple of pints after... Quality day out..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry mate i was a bit bored watching soccer Am, i only watch it for Frankie Fryer! 
  I just thought I'd throw some bait out there 

The Wolfman asks a good question though, What will you put in the Sig' if you don't beat anyone

Click to expand...

It's Ok I suppose I just suspect better from some forumers but iI should know better


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh and as for the question..... I will make it publicly known that over the next two days I am trying for a handicap cut.... So if it works Friday will be the first round with my new handicap... And Birchy you will be even more favourite then so in reality I don't expect to have any heads on the wall 



I play for the fun of it... The pressure is on you lot


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's Ok I suppose I just suspect better from some forumers but *iI* should know better
		
Click to expand...

It's good to see that I'm not the only one who has trouble when captalizing letters. It's really beginning to pee me off when I have to go back through a post to remove the lower case letters from the side of the upper case ones....


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Anyway, I'm off to watch Burscough FC play in a bit. Not watched Non-league for a long time. FA Cup early round, Few pints of real ale, standing up to watch the game, couple of pints after... Quality day out..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a bit of Non League :thup:  Burscough have had a few good FA cup runs in the past.
FC Utd V Chorley in the cup later,I might give it a whirl.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's good to see that I'm not the only one who has trouble when captalizing letters. It's really beginning to pee me off when I have to go back through a post to remove the lower case letters from the side of the upper case ones....
		
Click to expand...

It's called...... The I frequent the forum for fun..... I type on my phone and don't waste time Bothering to correct stuff hence the capital b here. 



I am not in work producing a report I am not being paid to post..... I don't respect u muppet enoughto care if  u can understand it.... So who cares


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's called...... The I frequent the forum for fun..... I type on my phone and don't waste time Bothering to correct stuff hence the capital b here. 



I am not in work producing a report I am not being paid to post..... I don't respect u muppet enoughto care if  u can understand it.... So who cares 








Click to expand...

I was being genuine...... I do actually have that problem with capitalizing a letter, then hitting the key again. Probably because I'm typing a bit faster than my tiny brain can cope with. I'm fairly upset now. I thought we were mates. I respect you. You're a decent fella. 













...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			You can't beat a bit of Non League :thup:  Burscough have had a few good FA cup runs in the past.
FC Utd V Chorley in the cup later,I might give it a whirl.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a try mate. Would be good to see how many of the peed off Man U fans are still there, and how many have slunk back to OT to watch their first team..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I respect you. You're a decent fella. 

What a load of tosh 


Oh and mine was  typo haha
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:





bluewolf said:



			I respect you. You're a decent fella. 

Click to expand...

What a load of tosh 


Oh and mine was  typo haha
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, you're right. I thought that was a step too far. TBH, "Respect" and "Decent" are not the first words I think of when you post!!


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh and as for the question..... I will make it publicly known that over the next two days I am trying for a handicap cut.... So if it works
		
Click to expand...

I think it's safe to say he will have gained a shot as he will have crossed the .5 barrier therefore gaining a shot


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I think it's safe to say he will have gained a shot as he will have crossed the .5 barrier therefore gaining a shot 

Click to expand...

Do you think it's possible that the H/C secretary will look at his scores this year and give him the opposite of a ESR cut? He may be back on 28 by next weekend....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I think it's safe to say he will have gained a shot as he will have crossed the .5 barrier therefore gaining a shot 

Click to expand...

I am 23.5 so off 24 only playing two rounds however after today u will also be off 24


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

Can I just point out that I HAVE had a cut this year..... Someone on this thread hasn't



#justsaying


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am 23.5 so off 24 only playing two rounds however after today u will also be off 24
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were 23.4. Didn't realise you'd already messed up


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can I just point out that I HAVE had a cut this year..... Someone on this thread hasn't



#justsaying
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else? Or just Me?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone else? Or just Me?  

Click to expand...

Ive not had one for a month :angry:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2013)

I've had a buffer and a 0.1 back. So I've actually gone up 1 to 12.....


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can I just point out that I HAVE had a cut this year..... Someone on this thread hasn't



#justsaying
		
Click to expand...

He's just trying to be funny, but at the moment will still be out of pocket!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			He's just trying to be funny, but at the moment will still be out of pocket!
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember on finals day u were going to put a card in......??


----------



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I've had a buffer and a 0.1 back. So I've actually gone up 1 to 12.....

Click to expand...

After a nett 76 this morning im up 0.1 to 12.5 today too 

Hit about 3 good shots


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Worth a try mate. Would be good to see how many of the peed off Man U fans are still there, and how many have slunk back to OT to watch their first team..

Click to expand...

You'd be surprised Mate, Ive been watching them on and off since they started out in 2005 and a lot have come and gone but they're still getting 1600-1800 for home games.  With the rent at Gigg lane they're just keeping their heads above water but expect them to really take off when they move into their new ground in Moston.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			You'd be surprised Mate, Ive been watching them on and off since they started out in 2005 and a lot have come and gone but they're still getting 1600-1800 for home games.  With the rent at Gigg lane they're just keeping their heads above water but expect them to really take off when they move into their new ground in Moston.
		
Click to expand...

They in the same league as Fylde now Dave? Not been to watch them since I stopped playing, might head along to a game or two this season if I can be bothered!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			They in the same league as Fylde now Dave? Not been to watch them since I stopped playing, might head along to a game or two this season if I can be bothered!
		
Click to expand...

They are mate, I'll probably go to fylde away if I haven't any golf on. I think its mid December.  Fylde have a very good team at the moment, the guy backing them is throwing quite a bit of money at it.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			They are mate, I'll probably go to fylde away if I haven't any golf on. I think its mid December.  Fylde have a very good team at the moment, the guy backing them is throwing quite a bit of money at it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, has been for years. I playd for them before they moved to their ground and couldn't get promoted so just won the league year after year. Every time we cam up against a good player he'd end up playing for us, money talks!

Let me know if you're heading to that and I'll head along. Ground is right next to a pub :lol:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 14, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Yes, has been for years. I playd for them before they moved to their ground and couldn't get promoted so just won the league year after year. Every time we cam up against a good player he'd end up playing for us, money talks!

Let me know if you're heading to that and I'll head along. Ground is right next to a pub :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I will mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Do you think it's possible that the H/C secretary will look at his scores this year and give him the opposite of a ESR cut? He may be back on 28 by next weekend....

Click to expand...

I am on a committee, that has the power.........it would also probably be correct........raisin head/raising your handicap?

I'd hate to see a grown man cry though.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

5 More sleeps :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			5 More sleeps :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Until your buttock is handed to u on a plate


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Until your buttock is handed to u on a plate
		
Click to expand...

Your rotten fantasies are not involved in my weekend itinerary. :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll phone Fulford in the morning, just to see what the breakfast options are. I'm presuming the kitchen will be open, I'll let you all know what's on offer.
I think we're down for Soup and sandwiches afterwards :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll phone Fulford in the morning, just to see what the breakfast options are. I'm presuming the kitchen will be open, I'll let you all know what's on offer.
I think we're down for Soup and sandwiches afterwards :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good pal. 

Ive heard Scouser loves a sausage in the morning (Pete take note )


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds good pal. 

Ive heard Scouser loves a sausage in the morning (Pete take note )
		
Click to expand...

Scott u booked your coach ticket for York yet?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Scott u booked your coach ticket for York yet?
		
Click to expand...

Im going on my horse :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Scott u booked your coach ticket for York yet?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think It'll be ok on the Fulford Car Park?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought u would take the venga bus 


We like to party


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Do you think It'll be ok on the Fulford Car Park?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:

Wish I was playing on the Friday now ! What are the plans for Friday and Saturday evening?!?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			:rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:

Wish I was playing on the Friday now ! What are the plans for Friday and Saturday evening?!?
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean Karl, I'm starting to wonder about coming across on Friday night for a few beerios now.........


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

http://yorkbeerfestival.org.uk/2013/ale-trail.php

:whoo:


----------



## Junior (Sep 15, 2013)

What time is everyone getting to Fulford on Friday ??


----------



## Junior (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Do you think It'll be ok on the Fulford Car Park?
		
Click to expand...

At least it matches scousers hat.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

Junior said:



			What time is everyone getting to Fulford on Friday ??
		
Click to expand...

i think the problem for me and Danny is hitting traffic at the end of the M61 but we're hoping to get there Earlyish, between 9:30 & 9:45.

Got to say I'm really looking forward to this now :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Junior said:



			At least it matches scousers hat.
		
Click to expand...

Need to re order pants


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			, I'm starting to wonder about coming across on Friday night for a few beerios now.........
		
Click to expand...

Go on mate! You know you want to :cheers:

I'm sure Scouser will come over on the Happy Bus to pick you if you like? :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Go on mate! You know you want to :cheers:

I'm sure Scouser will come over on the Happy Bus to pick you if you like? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will see what I can do :thup:

I'll drive myself, the wife already thinks I'm weird without Scouser pitching up in the Happy bus in his clown outfit from the golf!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Will see what I can do :thup:

I'll drive myself, the wife already thinks I'm weird without Scouser pitching up in the Happy bus in his clown outfit from the golf!!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't offering u a lift.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			i think the problem for me and Danny is hitting traffic at the end of the M61 but we're hoping to get there Earlyish, between 9:30 & 9:45.

Got to say I'm really looking forward to this now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whats the first tee time mate. I know we said it was after 11, but I'm sure I saw something saying the first tee time was about 10:30. Maybe I dreamt it. Its been a boozy weekend...


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Whats the first tee time mate. I know we said it was after 11, but I'm sure I saw something saying the first tee time was about 10:30. Maybe I dreamt it. Its been a boozy weekend...
		
Click to expand...

No you didnt dream it,Fulford Teetimes from 10:28 :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No you didnt dream it,Fulford Teetimes from 10:28 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should probably get there a bit earlier than 09:45 then if we want brekky as well? Should aim to get there about 9. The traffic around Leeds is gonna be mental unless we head up the M65 into Burnley, then across to the A59 to Harrogate and then the M1 south to York. Blinkin flip, we're gonna have to set out at about 06:30... Where's the "I feel faint" smilie when you need it...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Should probably get there a bit earlier than 09:45 then if we want brekky as well? Should aim to get there about 9. The traffic around Leeds is gonna be mental unless we head up the M65 into Burnley, then across to the A59 to Harrogate and then the M1 south to York. Blinkin flip, we're gonna have to set out at about 06:30... Where's the "I feel faint" smilie when you need it...

Click to expand...

That's the only thing that's putting me off heading across Friday night, probably turn a 1hr 30 min journey into 3 hours.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			That's the only thing that's putting me off heading across Friday night, probably turn a 1hr 30 min journey into 3 hours.....
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be too much of a problem if you set off at around 6 mate. Parked up, checked in and out on the lash by 8..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			That's the only thing that's putting me off heading across Friday night, probably turn a 1hr 30 min journey into 3 hours.....
		
Click to expand...

It's Prob best u don't come then


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Should probably get there a bit earlier than 09:45 then if we want brekky as well? Should aim to get there about 9. The traffic around Leeds is gonna be mental unless we head up the M65 into Burnley, then across to the A59 to Harrogate and then the M1 south to York. Blinkin flip, we're gonna have to set out at about 06:30... Where's the "I feel faint" smilie when you need it...

Click to expand...

its a tough one to call mate. I've done the A59 route before and its a bit of a trek. But then again we could get stuck in the M61 & Leeds traffic.
I could attempt to get later teetimes if this suits everyone but Im sure there was a reason why I booked early, maybe members only after 11:00. I can't remember, it was a while ago.  I Could try for a later time?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's Prob best u don't come then 










Click to expand...

Want to see you crying into your orange j20 after birchy's hammered you :whoo:

Danny, sold! What time you guys heading out on the lash Friday?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			its a tough one to call mate. I've done the A59 route before and its a bit of a trek. But then again we could get stuck in the M61 & Leeds traffic.
I could attempt to get later teetimes if this suits everyone but Im sure there was a reason why I booked early, maybe members only after 11:00. I can't remember, it was a while ago.  I Could try for a later time?
		
Click to expand...

I think they have members times after 11 iirc when ive looked before.

We should be fine if we set off early


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Want to see you crying into your orange j20 after birchy's hammered you :whoo:

Danny, sold! What time you guys heading out on the lash Friday?
		
Click to expand...

About 15 minutes after me, Coolio and Raisin head come off the course!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			About 15 minutes after me, Coolio and Raisin head come off the course!!
		
Click to expand...

So if you're teeing off about 10.30 that'll be about 5 ish then......


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			So if you're teeing off about 10.30 that'll be about 5 ish then......
		
Click to expand...

About that, yes...:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Iain who bought you your sense of humor


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			About 15 minutes after me, Coolio and Raisin head come off the course!!
		
Click to expand...

In that case I could be bed by the time Iain gets there at 8:00 in a Cider fuelled haze :cheers:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Iain who bought you your sense of humor
		
Click to expand...

A fellow Scotsman so didn't stretch very far......


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			So if you're teeing off about 10.30 that'll be about 5 ish then......
		
Click to expand...

Put it this way, im taking a few cigars


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Right my head is a mess 




The ttrousers are mashoooive...... And Birchy looked a twonk... But I so wanna wear them... Gutted in didn't get the pink.....  

Now I know how Stu C feels when he is in drag


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Right my head is a mess 




The ttrousers are mashoooive...... And Birchy looked a twonk... But I so wanna wear them... Gutted in didn't get the pink.....  

Now I know how Stu C feels when he is in drag
		
Click to expand...

Put them on then Put a photo up mate, Let us decide how they look, They might not be that bad...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Right my head is a mess 




The ttrousers are mashoooive...... And Birchy looked a twonk... But I so wanna wear them... Gutted in didn't get the pink.....  

Now I know how Stu C feels when he is in drag
		
Click to expand...

Stop being such a tart!

You just sound a bit worried because i carried them off so well :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Put them on then Put a photo up mate, Let us decide how they look, They might not be that bad... 

Click to expand...

No...... Your not having me stored in your bank! 




Birchy said:



			Stop being such a tart!

You just sound a bit worried because i carried them off so well :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



Im sorry mate plenty will tell u..... U so didn't


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			No...... Your not having me stored in your bank! 


Im sorry mate plenty will tell u..... U so didn't
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry too much, your golf will deflect all the attention from them :rofl:

Ive seen the pictures mate, i looked sooooo good 

I know youve got the pictures in your bank


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			No...... Your not having me stored in your bank!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			No...... Your not having me stored in your bank!
		
Click to expand...

Good old Scouse!! Lowering the tone again..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good old Scouse!! Lowering the tone again..
		
Click to expand...

Bank of silly photos???


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bank of silly photos???
		
Click to expand...

Sorry pal, must have completely misunderstood your post. Can't think why I leapt to that conclusion.. Once again, please accept my apologies.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

Danny after those tips you gave me to beat Birchy with no worries... 

Also garyinderry thanks for the advice today 5 out of 5 fir hit after the advice....  







Coolio be afraid..... Very afraid


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Coolio be afraid..... Very afraid
		
Click to expand...

How bad are these trousers?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			How bad are these trousers?
		
Click to expand...

I think very haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I thought u would take the venga bus 


We like to party
		
Click to expand...

Party???? - J2O or strike cola - yer big girl's blouse!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny after those tips you gave me to beat Birchy with no worries... 


Coolio be afraid..... Very afraid
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what you mean mate. I'm like Switzerland in this clash of the heavyweights. Neutral baby yeah..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't know what you mean mate. I'm like Switzerland in this clash of the heavyweights. Neutral baby yeah..
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking u meant landlocked


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny after those tips you gave me to beat Birchy with no worries... 

Also garyinderry thanks for the advice today 5 out of 5 fir hit after the advice....  







Coolio be afraid..... Very afraid
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Nice funny way to start a Monday morning :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok then... Are people ok with doing the draw for each days groupings the night before the round, or would they prefer if I did the draw today so that they knew who they were playing with and what time they were out?  I'm going to seed the draw so that each group contains a mix of handicaps. I'll trawl through the thread and pick out everyone's h/c, then arrange everyone into groups based on that figure, then I'll draw one from each group to make the 3 balls for sat/sun.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ok then... Are people ok with doing the draw for each days groupings the night before the round, or would they prefer if I did the draw today so that they knew who they were playing with and what time they were out?  I'm going to seed the draw so that each group contains a mix of handicaps. I'll trawl through the thread and pick out everyone's h/c, then arrange everyone into groups based on that figure, then I'll draw one from each group to make the 3 balls for sat/sun.
		
Click to expand...



Errr in English please...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Errr in English please...
		
Click to expand...

That was English you utter clockend :smirk:  Arrange everyone into 3 groups based on handicap (low, middle, higher), then draw 1 out of each group to make the 1st 3 ball on Saturday. Then repeat for each subsequent 3 ball. Doing it that way ensures that each group contains a mix of handicaps. 

Is that easier for your tiny little troll like brain to comprehend?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ok then... Are people ok with doing the draw for each days groupings the night before the round, or would they prefer if I did the draw today so that they knew who they were playing with and what time they were out?  I'm going to seed the draw so that each group contains a mix of handicaps. I'll trawl through the thread and pick out everyone's h/c, then arrange everyone into groups based on that figure, then I'll draw one from each group to make the 3 balls for sat/sun.
		
Click to expand...

Im happy for you to do it how you see fit mate. Good idea to do it after each round but might be a faff when we wanna just kick back and drink :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im happy for you to do it how you see fit mate. Good idea to do it after each round but might be a faff when we wanna just kick back and drink :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment. I think I'll get final confirmed names from Dave, then do the draw later. If I'm struggling finding someones h/c then I'll send out a few PM's today. I'll pop up a new thread later so that no one has to trawl through 30 pages of drivel to find the groupings...


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2013)

Fulford GC Friday 20/9. Teetimes from 10:28




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid






Moor Allerton GC Saturday 21/9 TeeTimes From 1:00 PM 




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
Marshy77. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Member
Podgster -Deposit Paid
NWjocko.




Moortown GC Sunday 22/9. Teetimes from 11:37




Qwerty. -Deposit Paid
Bluewolf. -Deposit Paid
Liverbirdie. -Deposit Paid
Birchy. -Deposit Paid
Scouser. -Deposit Paid
Junior. -Deposit Paid
Karl102. -Deposit Paid
CheifiO - Deposit paid
Podgster - Deposit paid
Fish- deposit paid
NWjocko.
Region3.
Stuart_c


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 16, 2013)

Lads, I'd love to get to Fulford on the Friday with you all.
I may be able to get that shift off, but will probably only know Thursday.
Is there room (am I even welcome  ), for me to let one of you know late on and just rock up for the gowf?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Lads, I'd love to get to Fulford on the Friday with you all.
I may be able to get that shift off, but will probably only know Thursday.
Is there room (am I even welcome  ), for me to let one of you know late on and just rock up for the gowf?
		
Click to expand...

Always room for you mate. At the moment there's 2 3 balls out on Friday. If you can make it then you can join up with me, Coolio and Raisin head in the 2nd 3 ball. You'd give me someone to talk to whilst the other 2 concentrated on their game..


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds good mate, think I've got your email addy somewhere.
Will let you know.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

The draw is up boys.... It's got it's own thread.. Check it out..


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

I am sure I saw the prices listed on a post! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Lads, I'd love to get to Fulford on the Friday with you all.
I may be able to get that shift off, but will probably only know Thursday.
Is there room (am I even welcome  ), for me to let one of you know late on and just rock up for the gowf?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:Be good to see you there fella.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Lads, I'd love to get to Fulford on the Friday with you all.
I may be able to get that shift off, but will probably only know Thursday.
Is there room (am I even welcome  ), for me to let one of you know late on and just rock up for the gowf?
		
Click to expand...

Be good if you could make it Greg. Try your best mate :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Be good if you could make it Greg. Try your best mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

WWould love to see u.... U can have the honour on the first tee. 

..... 






:fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am sure I saw the prices listed on a post! 

Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you mate..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			WWould love to see u.... U can have the honour on the first tee. 

..... 






:fore:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Would only be fair I suppose.

Now I know I'm leaving this seriously to the last minute, but just in case I can get up for the weekend, I've been looking at hotels.
OMG, they're wanting upwards of Â£150 for a room 
You lads all got places booked and do these prices seem right?  :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			:rofl::rofl:

Would only be fair I suppose.

Now I know I'm leaving this seriously to the last minute, but just in case I can get up for the weekend, I've been looking at hotels.
OMG, they're wanting upwards of Â£150 for a room 
You lads all got places booked and do these prices seem right?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

They were about 75-80 when Danny booked them iirc. They do seem to have jumped up a bit though.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a bed spare in a shared room with me Greg. Podge was interested in the Sat night but hasn't confirmed. Are you interested in both nights?


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			There is a bed spare in a shared room with me Greg. Podge was interested in the Sat night but hasn't confirmed. Are you interested in both nights?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan but I don't even know if I can get just Friday yet.  Just keeping my fingers crossed. If Steve if in give him first shout. Will keep you informed.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

Danny, if nobody else wants to spend the night with you on Friday  I might take the spare bed if I can get across for a few pints.......

If I can make it across for a few beers don't fancy paying the room prices that I can find either!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Woo hoo, I feel so popular. All these boys fighting over me   No problem Iain. I'm going to make it first to confirm gets it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			All these boys fighting over me . I'm going to make it first to confirm gets it.
		
Click to expand...

What the bed, or afternoon delight?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			What the bed, or afternoon delight? 

Click to expand...

I won't be getting anything, probably just aswell the way the chat has been recently!

Having to play my matchplay semi final on Friday Danny, guys away on holiday for the rest of the month so not going to make it through for beers sadly.

Whats the plan Saturday?  You guys having a hangover cure brekkie anywhere?  Might head across early doors and join you to have a laugh if you are.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I won't be getting anything, probably just aswell the way the chat has been recently!

Having to play my matchplay semi final on Friday Danny, guys away on holiday for the rest of the month so not going to make it through for beers sadly.

Whats the plan Saturday?  You guys having a hangover cure brekkie anywhere?  Might head across early doors and join you to have a laugh if you are.
		
Click to expand...

The nearest place within crawling distance of the hotel reckon :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The nearest place within crawling distance of the hotel reckon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i know you can get a good breakfast in the bar at the Premier Inn Blossom st south which is just over the Road from the ibis.  

There's also a great Turkish Kebab shop on the main road there which I'm going to need to pay a return visit to at some point over the weekend ....not for breakfast though


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			i know you can get a good breakfast in the bar at the Premier Inn Blossom st south which is just over the Road from the ibis.  

There's also a great Turkish Kebab shop on the main road there which I'm going to need to pay a return visit to at some point over the weekend ....not for breakfast though 

Click to expand...

Qwerty I love u x


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			i know you can get a good breakfast in the bar at the Premier Inn Blossom st south which is just over the Road from the ibis.  

There's also a great *Turkish Kebab shop on the main road* there which I'm going to need to pay a return visit to at some point over the weekend ....not for breakfast though 

Click to expand...

Im getting the words.........









Two birds, one stone


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Surely there's a Wetherspoons nearby? Breakfast, Dinner and Tea in one happy beer filled haven. Cheap as chips and the spiritual home of the golfing groups of guys!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Surely there's a Wetherspoons nearby? Breakfast, Dinner and Tea in one happy beer filled haven. Cheap as chips and the spiritual home of the golfing groups of guys!!!
		
Click to expand...

About 15min walk to wetherspoons


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Surely there's a Wetherspoons nearby? Breakfast, Dinner and Tea in one happy beer filled haven. Cheap as chips and the spiritual home of the golfing groups of guys!!!
		
Click to expand...


Was in a stag do in York last year I think and there was a wether spoons pretty central for breakfast.

We did, of course, get straight on the pots again being a stag. Probably not recommended this weekend!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

Good evening Ale trailers 

Has anyone got any Opinions/ideas on the prize pots for the weekend?   We've thrown a few ideas about, we're thinking that the overall Weekend &#373;inner is the player with the highest 2 Stableford scores.  but other than that and to keep it interesting for those only playing 1 day how about splitting the cash prizes into the 3 days.
The Downside to this though is that the overall weekend winner could possibly win nothing other than the trophy if they won with two 2nd places. (Fine by me though )

We're open to ideas, but personally I'm thinking 'keep it simple'  as regards rounding the amounts on the day, Because I'm also thinking juggling Spare change/coins etc in the morning after a night on the ale trail is likely to mash my tiny brain. :thup:

We're not looking to make it too expensive but what do we think is a reasonable amount for each day if we go for the 3 day split.
Any ideas welcome Chaps.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good evening Ale trailers 

Has anyone got any Opinions/ideas on the prize pots for the weekend?   We've thrown a few ideas about, we're thinking that the overall Weekend Åµinner is the player with the highest 2 Stableford scores.  but other than that and to keep it interesting for those only playing 1 day how about splitting the cash prizes into the 3 days.
The Downside to this though is that the overall weekend winner could possibly win nothing other than the trophy if they won with two 2nd places. (Fine by me though )

We're open to ideas, but personally I'm thinking 'keep it simple'  as regards rounding the amounts on the day, Because I'm also thinking juggling Spare change/coins etc in the morning after a night on the ale trail is likely to mash my tiny brain. :thup:

We're not looking to make it too expensive but what do we think is a reasonable amount for each day if we go for the 3 day split.
Any ideas welcome Chaps.
		
Click to expand...

How about tenner in for the overall comp? 

Then summat like Â£3 a day i for the comp each day?

Just have 1st and 2nd each day then top three overall depending how many playing??


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good evening Ale trailers 

Has anyone got any Opinions/ideas on the prize pots for the weekend?   We've thrown a few ideas about, we're thinking that the overall Weekend Åµinner is the player with the highest 2 Stableford scores.  but other than that and to keep it interesting for those only playing 1 day how about splitting the cash prizes into the 3 days.
The Downside to this though is that the overall weekend winner could possibly win nothing other than the trophy if they won with two 2nd places. (Fine by me though )

We're open to ideas, but personally I'm thinking 'keep it simple'  as regards rounding the amounts on the day, Because I'm also thinking juggling Spare change/coins etc in the morning after a night on the ale trail is likely to mash my tiny brain. :thup:

We're not looking to make it too expensive but what do we think is a reasonable amount for each day if we go for the 3 day split.
Any ideas welcome Chaps.
		
Click to expand...

Just a suggestion.......Â£5 or Â£10 a man, and donate the prize fund to the H4H.  Ale trail trophy for the best combined stableford over the Saturday and Sunday.  The groups on the day can always arrange side bets etc to spice things up.


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh and anyone know  a good place to meet  on the  Friday night ????


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good evening Ale trailers 

Has anyone got any Opinions/ideas on the prize pots for the weekend?   We've thrown a few ideas about, we're thinking that the overall Weekend Åµinner is the player with the highest 2 Stableford scores.  but other than that and to keep it interesting for those only playing 1 day how about splitting the cash prizes into the 3 days.
The Downside to this though is that the overall weekend winner could possibly win nothing other than the trophy if they won with two 2nd places. (Fine by me though )

We're open to ideas, but personally I'm thinking 'keep it simple'  as regards rounding the amounts on the day, Because I'm also thinking juggling Spare change/coins etc in the morning after a night on the ale trail is likely to mash my tiny brain. :thup:

We're not looking to make it too expensive but what do we think is a reasonable amount for each day if we go for the 3 day split.
Any ideas welcome Chaps.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, got your e mail earlier, but its been a witch of a day and I've been doing everything on the fly. Thanks for putting the post up :thup:.. I agree with Coolio. Â£10 prize pot for the overall comp, then 2-3 quid per day for the individual. Pay out on the top 2 places 7/8ths stableford (to keep it simple as the big prize is 7/8ths). Nae bother with nearest pin or longest drive. Should make it interesting. The only issue is if someone (ahem Junior) wins all 3 days and therefore the big prize as well? If everyone is Ok with 1 person possibly cleaning up then its fine with me..:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Just a suggestion.......Â£5 or Â£10 a man, and donate the prize fund to the H4H.  Ale trail trophy for the best combined stableford over the Saturday and Sunday.  The groups on the day can always arrange side bets etc to spice things up.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a fair guilt trip for the winners Andy!! I agree that the option should be there to donate, but I'd like to think we could make it optional with no judgement either way. People are paying a fair whack to play and might welcome a bit in the backpocket to take home to the Missus on Sunday..


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Just a suggestion.......Â£5 or Â£10 a man, and donate the prize fund to the H4H.  Ale trail trophy for the best combined stableford over the Saturday and Sunday.  The groups on the day can always arrange side bets etc to spice things up.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds fine mate :thup: I suppose we can sort stuff on the day also, nearest the pins etc.

happy to go with the flow.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate, got your e mail earlier, but its been a witch of a day and I've been doing everything on the fly. Thanks for putting the post up :thup:.. I agree with Coolio. Â£10 prize pot for the overall comp, then 2-3 quid per day for the individual. Pay out on the top 2 places 7/8ths stableford (to keep it simple as the big prize is 7/8ths). Nae bother with nearest pin or longest drive. Should make it interesting. The only issue is if someone (ahem Junior) wins all 3 days and therefore the big prize as well? If everyone is Ok with 1 person possibly cleaning up then its fine with me..:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Dan, just seen this before above post.Im Happy to go with this and we'll sort a HFH donation also,so long as everyone is happy. 
I just didn't want to ask for too much off everyone.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Oh and anyone know  a good place to meet  on the  Friday night ????
		
Click to expand...

Depends what time yer panning on getting there. The Living Room is just down the road from the Hotel, then theres a couple of good'uns on the river. Will do a bit more "research" on Friday afternoon, after the golf. What time are you aiming to get to the hotel?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Oh and anyone know  a good place to meet  on the  Friday night ????
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying mate?  Do you know which side of York.


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thats a fair guilt trip for the winners Andy!! I agree that the option should be there to donate, but I'd like to think we could make it optional with no judgement either way. People are paying a fair whack to play and might welcome a bit in the backpocket to take home to the Missus on Sunday..

Click to expand...

No probs mate, that sounds good to me too.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry Dan, just seen this before above post.Im Happy to go with this and we'll sort a HFH donation also,so long as everyone is happy. 
I just didn't want to ask for too much off everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed mate. Thats why I dropped the nearest pin and longest drive. Those of us over for 3 days are in the hole for Â£19 (Im happy with that). Those over for 2 are paying out Â£16 and those over for 1 are paying Â£3. I'll be honest, any winnings of mine (shut up Scouse, it's possible!) will be in the H4H pot, but I don't want to pressure people into it..:thup:

Ps, any side bets are optional and between the players concerned.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Depends what time yer panning on getting there. The Living Room is just down the road from the Hotel, then theres a couple of good'uns on the river. Will do a bit more "research" on Friday afternoon, after the golf. What time are you aiming to get to the hotel?
		
Click to expand...

I thought we'd be going in Reflex at 5:00pm and straight onto the revolving Dancefloor

Someone is going to look great wearing this..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			No probs mate, that sounds good to me too.
		
Click to expand...

It should do, you'll be the one carrying all the cash away....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I thought we'd be going in Reflex at 5:00pm and straight onto the revolving Dancefloor

Click to expand...

That revolving dancefloor is making me feel sick just thinking about it...


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Where are you staying mate?  Do you know which side of York.
		
Click to expand...

Staying at the Monkbar Best Western on St Maurice's road. It's pretty much spitting distance to the centre.  Think is the opposite side to you guys?


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It should do, you'll be the one carrying all the cash away....

Click to expand...

Not likely buddy....suffering an end of season dip in form !!!  I'm thinking beware the injured golfer


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Staying at the Monkbar Best Western on St Maurice's road. It's pretty much spitting distance to the centre.  Think is the opposite side to you guys?
		
Click to expand...

Snob....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Not likely buddy....suffering an end of season dip in form !!!  I'm thinking beware the injured golfer 

Click to expand...

Not after todays round. Every shot was hook city. I only broke 90 because of a few decent wedges for birdies and a nice 7 iron from 165 on the 18th to set up a par. If there's OOB down the left i'm in trouble...


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not after todays round. Every shot was hook city. I only broke 90 because of a few decent wedges for birdies and a nice 7 iron from 165 on the 18th to set up a par. If there's OOB down the left i'm in trouble...
		
Click to expand...

Ah....the first couple at Fulford might be a problem then


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Snob....

Click to expand...

Lots of traveling with work has few perks....... but one of them is hotel points


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Ah....the first couple at Fulford might be a problem then 

Click to expand...

Precisely my thinking... I've been watching youtube videos this afternoon trying to find a quick way to stop pull hooking everything. Some sort of K Move keeps being mentioned. I'm still in the dark to be honest..


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not after todays round. Every shot was hook city. I only broke 90 because of a few decent wedges for birdies and a nice 7 iron from 165 on the 18th to set up a par. If there's OOB down the left i'm in trouble...
		
Click to expand...

Theres OB down the left of the first at Fulford :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Lots of traveling with work has few perks....... but one of them is hotel points  

Click to expand...

Is it a twin?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres OB down the left of the first at Fulford :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Take the 9 iron. Aim at the trees on the right and walk away with a bogey... Tactics Rodney, they're not just tiny little breath fresheners..


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Is it a twin? 

Click to expand...

Nope, a double, but having read a lot of this thread it might not bother some on here . . . .


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Nope, a double, but having read a lot of this thread it might not bother some on here . . . . 

Click to expand...

BTW, where is Raisin Head? He's usually all over these threads like Yellow pants on Old men...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Take the 9 iron. Aim at the trees on the right and walk away with a bogey... Tactics Rodney, they're not just tiny little breath fresheners..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but that would make you a big wimp :whoo:

May a well step forward onto the reds


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not after todays round. Every shot was hook city. I only broke 90 because of a few decent wedges for birdies and a nice 7 iron from 165 on the 18th to set up a par. If there's OOB down the left i'm in trouble...
		
Click to expand...

I'm always on trouble with OOB down the left mate.  Do the course in Yorkshire have those automatic tees you get at driving ranges? Sounds like we could do with them.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah but that would make you a big wimp :whoo:

May a well step forward onto the reds 

Click to expand...

Do I strike you as someone who would take a 9 iron off the tee on a par 4? Big Dog all the way. Reload, then again with the big dog, then pick up and take a leisurely stroll to the green to watch you 2 gangsters putt


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Do I strike you as someone who would take a 9 iron off the tee on a par 4? Big Dog all the way. Reload, then again with the big dog, then pick up and take a leisurely stroll to the green to watch you 2 gangsters putt
		
Click to expand...

Aim right and pound on it like it owes you money


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Aim right and pound on it like it owes you money 

Click to expand...

Thats what I currently do. It's not helping... I'm thinking aim down the middle and 3/4 swing. I don't mind only hitting it 270 yards.... Still better than your poxy 215....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'm always on trouble with OOB down the left mate.  Do the course in Yorkshire have those automatic tees you get at driving ranges? Sounds like we could do with them.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm only taking 12 balls for all 3 days. They can whistle if those Yorkshire folk are getting their hands on my balls..


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm only taking 12 balls for all 3 days. They can whistle if those Yorkshire folk are getting their hands on my balls..

Click to expand...

They won't be able to battle past Birchy and Scouser to get at you're balls......


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thats what I currently do. It's not helping... I'm thinking aim down the middle and 3/4 swing. I don't mind only hitting it 270 yards.... Still better than your poxy 215....

Click to expand...

Hahaha, true mate, I have been humbled.  Gonna have to hit the weights between now and the weekend


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			They won't be able to battle past Birchy and Scouser to get at you're balls......
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			They won't be able to battle past Birchy and Scouser to get at you're balls......
		
Click to expand...

That image, coupled with Dave's revolving dancefloor fetish has fair made me green already. God help me with a few pints of Landlord in me....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That image, coupled with Dave's revolving dancefloor fetish has fair made me green already. God help me with a few pints of Landlord in me....
		
Click to expand...

Scouser in canary yellow pants on the revolving dance floor will be enough to knock anyone sick.

That, and the rohypnol he's put in you're 14th pint........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm ok with Â£10 overall (1st and 2nd wins prizes) and Â£3 per day.

If I win I'm keeping the moolah,vic, and donating it to fat,hairy,bikers ale trail fund! I've done 20 odd weeks on Fish's bonus ball, so have done my bit. 

Revolving dance floor - how can we do  the "oops upside your head" dance there - I'll be the one at the front of the line.......


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

Holy Squires boys, after a tip last week, I've done some research and found that there's a Stone Roses bar just round the corner. Live music on a Friday night as well. You know where to find me then. My spiritual home, remembering past glories...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Holy Squires boys, after a tip last week, I've done some research and found that there's a Stone Roses bar just round the corner. Live music on a Friday night as well. You know where to find me then. My spiritual home, remembering past glories...

Click to expand...


Theres a live rock band on friday night somewhere. I posted a link amongst all this jumble . 

Stone roses bar sounds ace though


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Precisely my thinking... I've been watching youtube videos this afternoon trying to find a quick way to stop pull hooking everything. Some sort of K Move keeps being mentioned. I'm still in the dark to be honest..
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a k




Y move they meant


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

For breakfast the weatherspoons is dead easy to get to. Its basically on same street as hotel about 5 mins up on the right.

Just walked it on google maps :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			For breakfast the weatherspoons is dead easy to get to. Its basically on same street as hotel about 5 mins up on the right.

Just walked it on google maps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I get brekki in my hotel , so i'll have the extra kip and meet you later on !!

Stone Roses bar sounds like a plan.....its right up my alley !!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			For breakfast the weatherspoons is dead easy to get to. Its basically on same street as hotel about 5 mins up on the right.

Just walked it on google maps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the screen not break


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

As for meeting place on the Friday, theres a boozer over road from the ibis hotel. There is pubs all way up that street to the centre as well.

If Andy is staying in the Best western at Monkbar a central point would probably be O'Neills. Straight up the road about 10-15 mins for ibis crew and out of Andys hotel turn right and straight down for him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2013)

Junior said:



			I get brekki in my hotel , so i'll have the extra kip and meet you later on !!

Stone Roses bar sounds like a plan.....its right up my alley !!!
		
Click to expand...

I went in the stone roses bar the other year - It is a haven for decent music, Ill give it that.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I went in the stone roses bar the other year - It is a haven for decent music, Ill give it that.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			For breakfast the weatherspoons is dead easy to get to. Its basically on same street as hotel about 5 mins up on the right.

Just walked it on google maps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What's the name of the boozer Birchy? I'll probably head across early doors and meet you guys there.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			What's the name of the boozer Birchy? I'll probably head across early doors and meet you guys there.
		
Click to expand...

Its called "the mount" the street is also the mount as well so shouldn't be too hard to find mate :thup:

Looks like a wetherspoons style pub that does food etc so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 18, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			What's the name of the boozer Birchy? I'll probably head across early doors and meet you guys there.
		
Click to expand...

Are you coming over on Friday night mate, or that early doors on the sat' morning?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Are you coming over on Friday night mate, or that early doors on the sat' morning?
		
Click to expand...

At the moment it's looking like early doors Saturday morning. Matchplay tie pencilled in for late Friday afternoon now so wouldn't get through until about 10 if its played. By which you will all be puddles on the floor!!

If its cancelled I'll probably head through Friday night. Bit of a pain really......


----------



## Junior (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			As for meeting place on the Friday, theres a boozer over road from the ibis hotel. There is pubs all way up that street to the centre as well.

If Andy is staying in the Best western at Monkbar a central point would probably be O'Neills. Straight up the road about 10-15 mins for ibis crew and out of Andys hotel turn right and straight down for him.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry bout me mate. Its a small city so i'll mooch across to the boozer near your hotel. Or it'll only be a couple of quid in a taxi at most.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

Junior said:



			Dont worry bout me mate. Its a small city so i'll mooch across to the boozer near your hotel. Or it'll only be a couple of quid in a taxi at most.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever suits mate :thup:

Will take longer for us lot to get back and ready etc anyway I would imagine.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

We all been practicing this week then? 

Driving range for me tonight :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We all been practicing this week then? 

Driving range for me tonight :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Nope...

Might hit the range later. Got to get all my gear ready as I won't have time tomorrow....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

What do people think about playing the 3rd 9 holes at Moor allerton on the Saturday? Just thinking we might as well try and make the most of it while we are there? 

Keeps us out the pub for a bit longer too as I reckon Friday could be a messy one :cheers:

Early ish start on the Sunday so being rough isn't ideal :rofl:

P.S What time are people setting off on Friday? The traffic will be very bad on the way over there, it always is.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What do people think about playing the 3rd 9 holes at Moor allerton on the Saturday? Just thinking we might as well try and make the most of it while we are there? 

Keeps us out the pub for a bit longer too as I reckon Friday could be a messy one :cheers:

Early ish start on the Sunday so being rough isn't ideal :rofl:

P.S What time are people setting off on Friday? The traffic will be very bad on the way over there, it always is.
		
Click to expand...

Gonna pick Davey up at 06:30. Hopefully hit Fulford at 9 bearing in mind the traffic round Leeds.. If we're early then it's Brekky time then the range to get ready to take you all to school...


----------



## Junior (Sep 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Gonna pick Davey up at 06:30. Hopefully hit Fulford at 9 bearing in mind the traffic round Leeds.. If we're early then it's Brekky time then the range to get ready to take you all to school...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, im hittig the road about 7 to try and get past the Leeds on teh M62.  Travel that way a bit and it can be a shocker at the best of times.  Hopefully be at Fulford for 9ish !!


----------



## Junior (Sep 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What do people think about playing the 3rd 9 holes at Moor allerton on the Saturday? Just thinking we might as well try and make the most of it while we are there? 

Keeps us out the pub for a bit longer too as I reckon Friday could be a messy one :cheers:

Early ish start on the Sunday so being rough isn't ideal :rofl:

P.S What time are people setting off on Friday? The traffic will be very bad on the way over there, it always is.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea . . . .reckon we have to make a booking or are you thinking of just enquiring on the day ?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2013)

Junior said:



			Good idea . . . .reckon we have to make a booking or are you thinking of just enquiring on the day ?
		
Click to expand...

Just see on the day, might be busy but we can see how it is I suppose.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking to get a round in tomorrow with podge dependent on weather may even try and get a cut.. ... Just to give Birchy a chance 

If anyone fancies a knock 1ish give us a shout


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2013)

Going to leave between half 3 and 4 pm on the Friday, so traffic dependant should be there about 6/7ish on the Friday.  Will you guys have finished playing?  Can i just check in and meet you in the pub?!?!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Going to leave between half 3 and 4 pm on the Friday, so traffic dependant should be there about 6/7ish on the Friday.  Will you guys have finished playing?  Can i just check in and meet you in the pub?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Most of us will have finished mate, but Scouse will still be on the first tee challenging anyone who walks past to a game with the former matchplay King. "Come on fellas, take me on, I'll beat yer all with my 24 shots and my yeller pants!!!"


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 18, 2013)

In all seriousness though, just bell us as soon as you arrive and I'll meet you at the Hotel.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Most of us will have finished mate, but Scouse will still be on the first tee challenging anyone who walks past to a game with the former matchplay King. "Come on fellas, take me on, I'll beat yer all with my 24 shots and my yeller pants!!!"
		
Click to expand...

Yellow are going back... Unless I find the size tomorrow... Friday is now pink


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yellow are going back... Unless I find the size tomorrow... Friday is now pink
		
Click to expand...

Not managed to get near a sports direct yet this week Scouser, might be tomorrow.

Need some golf shoes if I can get out seeing as both of mine are falling apart at the same time.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Not managed to get near a sports direct yet this week Scouser, might be tomorrow.

Need some golf shoes if I can get out seeing as both of mine are falling apart at the same time.....
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna try and get into the city centre tomorrow as well If it get them I will post on here


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 18, 2013)

I looked tonight and they only had 34 33l in yellow.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I looked tonight and they only had 34 33l in yellow.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that... Looks like yellow might be next seasons colour.... 

Did u buy any?


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 18, 2013)

No bit bright for me. Just bought some gloves. Seem to be out of alto of stock at the mo. Wanted some of the dunlop winter trousers for a tenner but didnt  have my size.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Most of us will have finished mate, but Scouse will still be on the first tee challenging anyone who walks past to a game with the former matchplay King. "Come on fellas, take me on, I'll beat yer all with my 24 shots and my yeller pants!!!"
		
Click to expand...

hahaha.... cheers pal.... is there parking at the hotel?!?! looking forward to it!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 19, 2013)

Ive just booked us in at Fulford for breakfast for 6 anytime after 9:00 fellas. Hope that's OK.

The weather forecast is looking good also. Looking forward to it now, roll on tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just booked us in at Fulford for breakfast for 6 anytime after 9:00 fellas. Hope that's OK.

The weather forecast is looking good also. Looking forward to it now, roll on tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only 6? What are the rest of you having? 

Canneee wait, im pacing the office like a loonatic today :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just booked us in at Fulford for breakfast for 6 anytime after 9:00 fellas. Hope that's OK.

The weather forecast is looking good also. Looking forward to it now, roll on tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave!! Should hopefully get there at 9. Going to leave before 7to try and get past Leeds on the m62!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			hahaha.... cheers pal.... is there parking at the hotel?!?! looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

No parking at the hotel, but there's a NCP carpark round the corner that you'll get preferential rate on if you're staying at the hotel. Give me 5 minutes and i'll put the details up.



Qwerty said:



			Ive just booked us in at Fulford for breakfast for 6 anytime after 9:00 fellas. Hope that's OK.

The weather forecast is looking good also. Looking forward to it now, roll on tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate. I'm hungry now just thinking about that journey across on the 62!!



Birchy said:



			Only 6? What are the rest of you having? 

Canneee wait, im pacing the office like a loonatic today :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You only get breakfast if you promise to beat Raisin Head. Lose and we ban you from Saturdays breakfast.....


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok guys,
    With regards to Car Parking. There is a small car park at the hotel but this is 1st come 1st served, and as we'll be arriving at about 5-6 o clock, then I doubt we'll get on this. I would suggest that we get on to the Nunnery Lane Car Park which is a few minutes walk up the road. It's about Â£7 or Â£8 per 24 hours. If it helps, I'll set off for the hotel first while you lot have a drink. I'll get on the car park and let you know exactly where it is and how much. I'll get us checked in, then you bunch of reprobates can meet me in Reception....
    Danny


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ok guys,
    With regards to Car Parking. There is a small car park at the hotel but this is 1st come 1st served, and as we'll be arriving at about 5-6 o clock, then I doubt we'll get on this. I would suggest that we get on to the Nunnery Lane Car Park which is a few minutes walk up the road. It's about Â£7 or Â£8 per 24 hours. If it helps, I'll set off for the hotel first while you lot have a drink. I'll get on the car park and let you know exactly where it is and how much. I'll get us checked in, then you bunch of reprobates can meet me in Reception....
    Danny
		
Click to expand...

I've just done a walk through on Google Earth and the car park at the back of the Hotel takes about 20 cars. The one on  Nunnery lane is a decent 5-8 minute walk so make your golf bags as light as you can . I've parked on it before and I don't see any issues at the time we'll be arriving...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I've just done a walk through on Google Earth and the car park at the back of the Hotel takes about 20 cars. The one on  Nunnery lane is a decent 5-8 minute walk so make your golf bags as light as you can . I've parked on it before and I don't see any issues at the time we'll be arriving...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Park on hotel car park then :thup:

We can always move a few cars :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Park on hotel car park then :thup:

We can always move a few cars :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If we can't get on the Hotel car park, then there is plenty of room outside the hotel on the street to load and unload bags, trolleys etc. Then just head up to the main car park. It won't be a problem. I've already switched to the Winter bag anyway....


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 19, 2013)

Danny could you PM me your mobile just incase of any problems. Just had a text from my babysitters for Sat (mum and dad lol) to say the old dear is a bit fluey, I don't it will affect me coming Sat but just to be on the safe side. 

Sure I'll find someone to look after them, don't want to miss this.


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I've just done a walk through on Google Earth and the car park at the back of the Hotel takes about 20 cars. The one on  Nunnery lane is a decent 5-8 minute walk so make your golf bags as light as you can . I've parked on it before and I don't see any issues at the time we'll be arriving...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 :
Did I mention my hotel has a car park ? :rofl: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			:
Did I mention my hotel has a car park ? :rofl: :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention that you only carry 215yds with your Driver and that's a bit girly? :ears:


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Did I mention that you only carry 215yds with your Driver and that's a bit girly? :ears:
		
Click to expand...


hahahaha, Been on the weights, think im up to 220 now


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			hahahaha, Been on the weights, think im up to 220 now 

Click to expand...

Otherwise known as a 6 iron for the rest of us...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Otherwise known as a 6 iron for the rest of us...

Click to expand...

Wedge x2  for me


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wedge x2  for me 

Click to expand...

I think you misse the zero on the end mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			:
Did I mention my hotel has a car park ? :rofl: :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Best western - quality hotels. Do you have a points card, if not I have- it will get you a room upgrade and a free paper (I know youse mancs are tight:ears, if you want to borrow it?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 19, 2013)

Enjoy tomorrow gents.

I am playing my matchplay tie tomorrow so won't be making it through for beers.  I look forward to seeing the state of you all on Saturday morning!

What time you likely to be surfacing for air on Saturday? So I know what time to set off.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Enjoy tomorrow gents.

I am playing my matchplay tie tomorrow so won't be making it through for beers.  I look forward to seeing the state of you all on Saturday morning!

What time you likely to be surfacing for air on Saturday? So I know what time to set off.
		
Click to expand...

Id say ideally we need to be getting up around 10 - 10:30 I would imagine. That doesn't mean that will happen though :rofl:

We are gonna need to be leaving hotel at 11:30 latest for Moor allerton I reckon. Its a 40 min drive and Leeds are at home to Burnley.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 19, 2013)

Still no word from work as to whether or not I can get tomorrow off.
Getting a bit brassed off now - I'm under starters orders here !!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Id say ideally we need to be getting up around 10 - 10:30 I would imagine. That doesn't mean that will happen though :rofl:

We are gonna need to be leaving hotel at 11:30 latest for Moor allerton I reckon. Its a 40 min drive and Leeds are at home to Burnley.
		
Click to expand...

I'll head across early doors probably, pm me you're mobile number Birchy and i can give you a wake up call when I get there.

Then you can roll over and wake Scouser up........


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 19, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Then you can roll over and wake Scouser up........ 

Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:





Click to expand...

I really should stay away from these threads.. . They lower your IQ


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Still no word from work as to whether or not I can get tomorrow off.
Getting a bit brassed off now - I'm under starters orders here !!
		
Click to expand...

Get them told pal! Muppets


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Best western - quality hotels. Do you have a points card, if not I have- it will get you a room upgrade and a free paper (I know youse mancs are tight:ears, if you want to borrow it?
		
Click to expand...

Alright bud, i got a card thanks,  unfortunately, I spend far too many nights in the one in Peterborough, hence I have a stack of points !!


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Enjoy tomorrow gents.

I am playing my matchplay tie tomorrow so won't be making it through for beers.  I look forward to seeing the state of you all on Saturday morning!

What time you likely to be surfacing for air on Saturday? So I know what time to set off.
		
Click to expand...

Play well tomorrow mate.  

I think most will surface around 9:30/10ish, looks like a 40 min drive out of York for the Saturday game !


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 19, 2013)

Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Good work! You there all weekend?


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent mate, see you in the morning !!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Greg. You'll be out in a 4 ball with me, Coolio and the Good ol' boy (otherwise known as Raisin head or The kid from Deliverence with the Banjo)... Will you be staying overnight? or even over 2 nights? Are you just playing Fulford or could you be playing on Saturday as well? I'm sure you've put the info on another post, but I'm in work at the moment and its proper busy...:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good man Greg. You'll be out in a 4 ball with me, Coolio and the Good ol' boy (otherwise known as Raisin head or The kid from Deliverence with the Banjo)... Will you be staying overnight? or even over 2 nights? Are you just playing Fulford or could you be playing on Saturday as well? I'm sure you've put the info on another post, but I'm in work at the moment and its proper busy...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Then u best stop posting..... 



I'm all packed ;-)


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good man Greg. You'll be out in a 4 ball with me, Coolio and the Good ol' boy (otherwise known as Raisin head or The kid from Deliverence with the Banjo)... Will you be staying overnight? or even over 2 nights? Are you just playing Fulford or could you be playing on Saturday as well? I'm sure you've put the info on another post, but I'm in work at the moment and its proper busy...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Busy, really ? Aye right.
Just tomorrow sadly, I'll bore you with the details while tweedledum and tweedledumber fight it out.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Busy, really ? Aye right.
Just tomorrow sadly, I'll bore you with the details while tweedledum and tweedledumber fight it out.
		
Click to expand...

I won't ask who is who.... But I thought it was me and Scott not danny and scott


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Then u best stop posting..... 



I'm all packed ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Hope youve packed plenty tissues 

:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hope youve packed plenty tissues 

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeeewwwwww get out the gutter


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Superb that Greg, Superb   See you at Fulford in the Morning. :thup:

Just got in and I'm just attempting to Pack, Well throwing some clothes in a bag actually, golf gear is all neat and tidy though. 
Let the good times Roll..


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Busy, really ? Aye right.
Just tomorrow sadly, I'll bore you with the details while tweedledum and tweedledumber fight it out.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, should be a good knock 

Scouser your screwed now old boy, my minder is coming :funk:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nice one, should be a good knock 

Scouser your screwed now old boy, my minder is coming :funk:
		
Click to expand...

Danny is my bouncer


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny is my bouncer
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Couldnt bounce a tennis ball


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			:rofl:

Couldnt bounce a tennis ball
		
Click to expand...

Fight fight fight


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			Alright bud, i got a card thanks,  unfortunately, I spend far too many nights in the one in Peterborough, hence I have a stack of points !!
		
Click to expand...

The one with the red light outside - I haven't stayed there yet, charge by the hour don't they.....:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Left it late but just got the nod :whoo:
Room for another at breakfast ?
See you all there.
		
Click to expand...

Fry me another kipper, Andy is on his way!!!!!!!!!

Then again, he's got a bad kipper on him anyway. :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fry me another kipper, Andy is on his way!!!!!!!!!

Then again, he's got a bad kipper on him anyway. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear here we go. The bloke with the dodgy one liners is here 

Im off to bed :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Oh dear here we go. The bloke with the dodgy one liners is here 

Im off to bed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I thenkyow.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm on my way fellas. I'm fully rested after 3 hours sleep. I've had my coffee and a pork pie for breakfast. I'll see you in York!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 20, 2013)

Will be leaving in 15..... Travel safe and God speed..... Sorry make good speed.... Sorry I mean make good time


----------



## Junior (Sep 20, 2013)

Blue skies and not a cloud in sight !!


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 20, 2013)

Enjoy it today fella's and get absolutely mullered tonight lol I might have a faint chance of doing something tomorrow then but doubt it after my range visits this week!!!! The slice is BACK!!!

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 20, 2013)

Junior said:



			Blue skies and not a cloud in sight !!
		
Click to expand...

Glorious best day for weeks, was not damp Yesterday so near perfect conditions. Enjoy!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 20, 2013)

Just sat on a bench on the 18th watching the big match coming in!!

No idea why they've come out upside down


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 20, 2013)

Fantastic day on a beautiful course. Some great scores off 7/8ths H/C. Well played Coolio. Won both big comps today with a fantastic 7 over 79. Was a joy to watch mate.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Fantastic day on a beautiful course. Some great scores off 7/8ths H/C. Well played Coolio. Won both big comps today with a fantastic 7 over 79. Was a joy to watch mate.
		
Click to expand...

Top shooting +7 79 is a great score well played that man. :clap: :thup: 

Enjoy the ale trail!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 20, 2013)

Andy,  danny and Scott..... 

What a laugh that has to be the funniest round ever played


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 20, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Andy,  danny and Scott..... 

What a laugh that has to be the funniest round ever played
		
Click to expand...

And that was just watching you putting mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 20, 2013)

Tremendous stuff. Thanks to Qwerty for sorting this and getting me in at short notice.
Enjoyed everything about the day except having to come home.
Well played Scottney and thanks to Dan and Ian for putting up with all the abuse.
Enjoy rest of weekend and have a couple of pints for me.
Each!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 20, 2013)

Great shooting that Birchy, well played.

Won my matchplay 4&3 so into the final :whoo:

Off to get all my stuff sorted out then a couple of beers, many less than you boys!

See you all to,or row morning.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2013)

We're up and having breakfast. Some suffering people round the table though. Wouldn't like to be Coolio's room cleaner!!!

see you all later at Moor Allerton. We'll be there at 12ish.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope the hair of dog works wonders and you all have a great day at moor Allerton.



Ps Too late now I reckon but sports direct @ monks cross have yellow 34R pants in stock.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope the hair of dog works wonders and you all have a great day at moor Allerton.



Ps Too late now I reckon but sports direct @ monks cross have yellow 34R pants in stock.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers but needed 34 short 

There are a lot of saw heads..... Today


----------



## Region3 (Sep 21, 2013)

After my game today I hope you lot are good company otherwise my day might be a total waste!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2013)

Gary.... I'm Ok but just stay away from the others


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2013)

Breakfast at Moore town is 10.30


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2013)

how did it go today?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how did it go today?
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic course today mate. The Ale took its toll on a few players, most noticeably Scott who finished the 8th with 20 points then scored a mere 8 points on the rest. Marshy also started well but couldn't keep it going. 

The winner was Chiefio who came home in 38 points. Qwerty came 2nd with 35, just pipping myself who hit 20 points on the back 9 to make the score look respectable. 

Thanks to Marshy and Chiefio for joining us. It was a genuine pleasure to meet you both. I'll see the rest of today's players at 10:30 for breakfast. Should be a healthier liking bunch today as some of yesterday's sufferers went teetotal last night and had an early night as well. Too serious for me!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how did it go today?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and Scouser has a grand total of ZERO heads on his wall after being schooled 7 and 5 by Scott on Friday. Then being smashed 3 & 2 by the Wolf yesterday. Happy days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and Scouser has a grand total of ZERO heads on his wall after being schooled 7 and 5 by Scott on Friday. Then being smashed 3 & 2 by the Wolf yesterday. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe what I've just read, teetotal early night I'm gutted i missed that, it sounds like a reet  barrel of laughs.......

Haha well done Dan and Coolio that might shut him up.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't believe what I've just read, teetotal early night I'm gutted i missed that, it sounds like a reet  barrel of laughs.......

Haha well done Dan and Coolio that might shut him up.
		
Click to expand...

I will never be silenced


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			. Should be a healthier liking bunch today as some of yesterday's sufferers went teetotal last night and had an early night as well. Too serious for me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was only me that went teetotal Dan, I needed to keep my head down!!  I was scarred after that journey to moor Allerton 

How was your new roomie last? Did he behave himself?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It was only me that went teetotal Dan, I needed to keep my head down!!  I was scarred after that journey to moor Allerton 

How was your new roomie last? Did he behave himself?

Click to expand...

What happens in york stays in York


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What happens in your stays in York
		
Click to expand...

What happens in his what?


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 22, 2013)

Really enjoyed it yesterday. Great course. Greens were fantastic. Thanks Pete and Ian for there company and banter. Shame i couldn't play the 2nd 9 like the first. Hope you all enjoyed Morton.


----------



## Junior (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome few days !!!  Thanks to Dave and Danny for organising and for everyone who made it a great weekend.  Great to meet Marshy and Chiefio and thanks to Gary and Robin for coming up.  Was great to see you again.

Well done Birchy for winning the first day, Chiefio the second an Gary for winning today with a superb knock.  The 3 courses were fantastic and Moortown today was right up there with the best I have played !!

Finally.....a big well done to the Chorley Chunder.....errrrr I mean Chorley Wonder for his super steady play which deservedly took home the Ale Trail trophy.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just like to say a big thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome over the past couple of days, its been fantastic.  Especially like to thank to Andy, Karl, Steve, Peter, Scott and Robin for bringing out my best golf  .  I look forward to playing with you lot in the future.


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2013)

Junior said:



			Gary for winning today with a superb knock.  .
		
Click to expand...

Well done Gary!

I was beginning to think you'd lost your competition touch going on recent meets but good to see you there again mate. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2013)

Crow said:



			Well done Gary!

I was beginning to think you'd lost your competition touch going on recent meets but good to see you there again mate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed that was an awesome knock around a tough track. Very impressed, must of been something like a gross 75, top top shooting.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks both. It's still in there, it just doesn't show itself very often!

Thanks to all for making me feel so welcome, and Iain and Dave for being great company on the course.
Superb course + lovely weather + a great bunch of blokes = top day :thup:

I can only imagine how good 3 days with you lot is!!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks to Danny & Dave for organising a great weekend. Had an absolute ball with a fantastic set of lads. That Friday night was someting special :rofl:

Played the first 27 holes of the weekend just 10 over then the last 27 something like 40 over  Something happened somewhere :cheers:

The fourball i played in on Friday had the most brutal , vulgar banter i have ever experienced. I had a headache from laughing :rofl:

Thanks to all the people i played with for putting up with me and good to meet some new faces Gary, Marshy & Josh.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 22, 2013)

Thankfully I missed the Friday bender going by the sorry bunch of souls I came across on Saturday morning :cheers:

Great weekend all round. Danny and Dave, top work for getting this organised.

Moor Allerton was a nice course, Pete and Marshy good company, sun came out so marshy needed his sombrero on the front 9..... 

Moortown today was absolutely awesome. Loved the course even though I played like an absolute muppet. Gary and Dave played some great stuff and was a pleasure to watch. Great company, great course and great weather make for one of life's good days :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 22, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Just like to say a big thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome over the past couple of days, its been fantastic.  Especially like to thank to Andy, Karl, Steve, Peter, Scott and Robin for bringing out my best golf  .  I look forward to playing with you lot in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Great to meet you Josh, glad you enjoyed it mate.


----------



## Junior (Sep 22, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Thanks both. It's still in there, it just doesn't show itself very often!

Thanks to all for making me feel so welcome, and Iain and Dave for being great company on the course.
Superb course + lovely weather + a great bunch of blokes = top day :thup:

I can only imagine how good 3 days with you lot is!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you again Gary and very well played today.  Top shooting around a tough course !!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 22, 2013)

What can I say....  Errrr


PENCIL and ELEPHANT 

Other than that we'll Dave and Danny 

What an amazing 3 days as Birchy said Friday was brutal.... 

Danny cant believe u fixed the draws to be with me 3 days 

Nice to meet some new faces and see some good golf as well as the usual suspects 


I would urge anyone to take part next time!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 22, 2013)

Had a great few days fellas, although I must say Saturday was rather traumatic 

Good to meet Marshy and Josh and and a big thanks to Gary and Fish for making the long journey up today. it was a pleasure to watch Gary , fantastic ball striking on a tough course!

To the rest of the Guys..  it was a pleasure spending the weekend you. Great company as always and a great laugh on and off the course. 

Theres more than a few Stories...  The dodgy clubs, The revolving dance floors & Dave Dave Keep yer head Down Dave.  
Im sure it'll all come out (Theres a joke there somewhere)

Lastly, a special thanks to Danny, For all the help beforehand and even more so the help over the Weekend.  Thanks Mate :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Had a great few days fellas, although I must say Saturday was rather traumatic 

Good to meet Marshy and Josh and and a big thanks to Gary and Fish for making the long journey up today. it was a pleasure to watch Gary , fantastic ball striking on a tough course!

To the rest of the Guys..  it was a pleasure spending the weekend you. Great company as always and a great laugh on and off the course. 

Theres more than a few Stories...  The dodgy clubs, The revolving dance floors & Dave Dave Keep yer head Down Dave.  
Im sure it'll all come out (Theres a joke there somewhere)

Lastly, a special thanks to Danny, For all the help beforehand and even more so the help over the Weekend.  Thanks Mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was an absolute pleasure mate. I did the easy bits. 

Im now a broken man though I'm aching in places that have never ached before. 

Always great to play with the flatcappers boys and fantastic to meet Cheifio and Marshy. Big thanks also to Robin and Gary for making the long journey North. That course today was a real golfing test, and anyone who can shoot low 70's on there is a real golfer. 

Looking forward to playing it again next year, but I doubt we'll ever get better weather than today!!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2013)

Well up and at em for a long day ahead for me! A full day of 7am-9pm  starting a college course tonight after work. First impressions wont be too good for them i dont think!

Look like ive got 2 black eyes and feel like somebody has been at me with the rophynol :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			feel like somebody has been at me with the rophynol :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt me....... 

This morning was a struggle.  Sat at work and I don't think me legs can carry me...... What a top weekend! Big thanks to Dave and Danny.  2 great courses.  Moore Allerton is a great 27 hole set up and you can see why Mooretown has been a Ryder Cup Venue, all be it in 1929.  The place reeked of class..... Although that want the only think reeking....
Hopefully somebody got some pictures they can post a bit later.... Of the golf only of course....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2013)

Karl..... 

You still in Cheshire mate?


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 23, 2013)

i swear i changed it.... honest guv..... errrr I mean Laaaaaaarrrrr


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			i swear i changed it.... honest guv..... errrr I mean Laaaaaaarrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Best hope the other half don't check..... Wouldn't want another telling off would you?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2013)

What goes on tour, stays on tour.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			What goes on tour, stays on tour.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger that!   

Birchy is no longer Coolio after the last 4 holes at Moortown......Birchyangryman@hotmail is his new e-mail address.
Scouser â€“ that top you had onon Saturday night was shockingly bad on itâ€™s own, never mind the elbow patchesto top it off! , Gok Wan on steroids is needed for your make over â€“ youâ€™re a disgraceto the scouse nation.
Dave â€“ well done on your verydeserved victory. Well played on all 3 â€“ Mr. Steady the eagle.
Danny â€“ nice to see your armstayed up to the challenge, made up you got all 3 games in. Thanks for the V-easy also, I'll send off to K-tel (or bobmac) for a manual.

That was a boss weekend, loadsof ale on the Friday, but a sensible meal only on the Saturday.

Fulford was good, MoorAllerton was great and Moortown an exceptional course. Iâ€™ll be back there oneday.

Organisation â€“ Spot on â€“thanks Dave and Dan, and a nice prize supplied by Dan.

Chiefio, Marshy,GregBWFC,Podgster  and Region 3 â€“ well done formaking part of it, and nice to see new faces.

Highlights:-

Dave by the revolvingdancefloor, with revolving eyes.
Birchy on the revolvingdancefloor, but not moving.
NW Jocko with a 340yard drive9 iron combo on a par 5 over water, puff left the eagle putt short though.

Finally, Dave, Dave, get yourhead up, or youâ€™ll be sick all over your top......... J


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



Bugger that!   

Birchy is no longer Coolio after the last 4 holes at Moortown......Birchyangryman@hotmail is his new e-mail address.
Scouser â€“ that top you had onon Saturday night was shockingly bad on itâ€™s own, never mind the elbow patchesto top it off! , Gok Wan on steroids is needed for your make over â€“ youâ€™re a disgraceto the scouse nation.
Dave â€“ well done on your verydeserved victory. Well played on all 3 â€“ Mr. Steady the eagle.
Danny â€“ nice to see your armstayed up to the challenge, made up you got all 3 games in. Thanks for the V-easy also, I'll send off to K-tel (or bobmac) for a manual.

That was a boss weekend, loadsof ale on the Friday, but a sensible meal only on the Saturday.

Fulford was good, MoorAllerton was great and Moortown an exceptional course. Iâ€™ll be back there oneday.

Organisation â€“ Spot on â€“thanks Dave and Dan, and a nice prize supplied by Dan.

Chiefio, Marshy,GregBWFC,Podgster  and Region 3 â€“ well done formaking part of it, and nice to see new faces.

Highlights:-

Dave by the revolvingdancefloor, with revolving eyes.
Birchy on the revolvingdancefloor, but not moving.
NW Jocko with a 340yard drive9 iron combo on a par 5 over water, puff left the eagle putt short though.

Finally, Dave, Dave, get yourhead up, or youâ€™ll be sick all over your top......... J

Click to expand...

Is your space bar glued in or something?


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Moor Allerton was a nice course, Pete and Marshy good company, sun came out so marshy needed his sombrero on the front 9..... 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha I definitely played to my handicap on Sunday morning. 

Front 9 at Moor Allerton was probably the best golf I've played, enjoyed the birdie on the par 3 4th.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2013)

Most importantly of all, where we going for next years?

Such a fantastic trip will be hard to match but we can give it a go :whoo:  :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Most importantly of all, where we going for next years?

Such a fantastic trip will be hard to match but we can give it a go :whoo:  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to Dave last night when we realized that Fish's do will be at a similar time next year I think. I'm quite happy to go back to York at some point though. Maybe as a 2 day jolly with Moor Allerton and Moortown on Sat/Sun. My poor legs had nothing left in them yesterday to enjoy what was a spectacular course. 

Would like to actually get into York this time though, rather than burn out spectacularly on the Pub Crawl into it.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I spoke to Dave last night when we realized that Fish's do will be at a similar time next year I think. I'm quite happy to go back to York at some point though. Maybe as a 2 day jolly with Moor Allerton and Moortown on Sat/Sun. My poor legs had nothing left in them yesterday to enjoy what was a spectacular course. 

Would like to actually get into York this time though, rather than burn out spectacularly on the Pub Crawl into it. 

Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that and that's why I thought if we get some ideas started and maybe set a rough date then we can keep the dates clear for it.

I reckon 2 courses would be better too, 3 is too much with a big session involved as well  I was dead at Moortown, didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I should of done because I was gone 

Starting so early was a bit giddy too and used up a few pints early on :rofl:

If we are doing Leeds courses we could stay in Leeds possibly? Cracking night out there. Just an idea. Alwoodley is an option right near Moortown too if we wanted a new course. Supposed to be top top draw as well.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



Bugger that!   

Birchy is no longer Coolio after the last 4 holes at Moortown......Birchyangryman@hotmail is his new e-mail address.
Scouser â€“ that top you had onon Saturday night was shockingly bad on itâ€™s own, never mind the elbow patchesto top it off! , Gok Wan on steroids is needed for your make over â€“ youâ€™re a disgraceto the scouse nation.
Dave â€“ well done on your verydeserved victory. Well played on all 3 â€“ Mr. Steady the eagle.
Danny â€“ nice to see your armstayed up to the challenge, made up you got all 3 games in. Thanks for the V-easy also, I'll send off to K-tel (or bobmac) for a manual.

That was a boss weekend, loadsof ale on the Friday, but a sensible meal only on the Saturday.

Fulford was good, MoorAllerton was great and Moortown an exceptional course. Iâ€™ll be back there oneday.

Organisation â€“ Spot on â€“thanks Dave and Dan, and a nice prize supplied by Dan.

Chiefio, Marshy,GregBWFC,Podgster  and Region 3 â€“ well done formaking part of it, and nice to see new faces.

Highlights:-

Dave by the revolvingdancefloor, with revolving eyes.
Birchy on the revolvingdancefloor, but not moving.
NW Jocko with a 340yard drive9 iron combo on a par 5 over water, puff left the eagle putt short though.

Finally, Dave, Dave, get yourhead up, or youâ€™ll be sick all over your top......... J

Click to expand...

Sad thing is LB that was probably the best putt I hit all weekend!!

I need to sort ,yself out pronto on the greens or I may just carry through with my plan to play to the green and just pick up ne:


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah I thought that and that's why I thought if we get some ideas started and maybe set a rough date then we can keep the dates clear for it.

I reckon 2 courses would be better too, 3 is too much with a big session involved as well  I was dead at Moortown, didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I should of done because I was gone 

Starting so early was a bit giddy too and used up a few pints early on :rofl:

If we are doing Leeds courses we could stay in Leeds possibly? Cracking night out there. Just an idea. Alwoodley is an option right near Moortown too if we wanted a new course. Supposed to be top top draw as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. Loads of hotels to choose from, night life is great and like you say a few different courses to play. Could do all 27 at moor allerton (9 some food and then 18).


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 23, 2013)

I was absolutely shattered last night and I forgot to thank the Lee Park Lads for treating us to breakfast at Moortown. 
Thanks a lot fellas, It was a nice gesture, very Much appreciated, and certainly added to the day :thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was absolutely shattered last night and I forgot to thank the Lee Park Lads for treating us to breakfast at Moortown. 
Thanks a lot fellas, It was a nice gesture, very Much appreciated, and certainly added to the day :thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, mate. That includes Podgster BTW, who wasn't there, but still threw in.

We had a free knock at Moor Allerton, so only right. Just glad that you all enjoyed Moor Allerton as well, knew you would.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No problem, mate. That includes Podgster BTW, who wasn't there, but still threw in.

We had a free knock at Moor Allerton, so only right. Just glad that you all enjoyed Moor Allerton as well, knew you would.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks again for brekkie to the Scouser contingent :thup: was a great breakfast aswell.

Moor Allerton was really nice LB, would like to go back and try the other 9 aswell.

Can't believe you jammy gits get it for nowt on a reciprocal!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Yes, thanks again for brekkie to the Scouser contingent :thup: was a great breakfast aswell.

Moor Allerton was really nice LB, would like to go back and try the other 9 aswell.

Can't believe you jammy gits get it for nowt on a reciprocal!
		
Click to expand...



Come on now they get Lee Park 








...... :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Yes, thanks again for brekkie to the Scouser contingent :thup: was a great breakfast aswell.

Moor Allerton was really nice LB, would like to go back and try the other 9 aswell.

Can't believe you jammy gits get it for nowt on a reciprocal!
		
Click to expand...


Its a cracker iain, which 18 did you play? 10-27 are my favourite18.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Its a cracker iain, which 18 did you play? 10-27 are my favourite18.
		
Click to expand...

1-18 Stu. They had a big comp the next day, so 19-27 were shut after 6.00. We were going to play them if we had the energy - we didn't. (There all lightweights on the ale, you know). Bitch,moan,spew, is all they did all day after the night before..........:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No problem, mate. That includes Podgster BTW, who wasn't there, but still threw in.

We had a free knock at Moor Allerton, so only right. Just glad that you all enjoyed Moor Allerton as well, knew you would.
		
Click to expand...

And Josh (Chiefio) also threw in for the breakfasts - top man!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 23, 2013)

Good work fellas. It was a great brekkie as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2013)

So where's the league table of finishers then, Dan. Mid-table obscurity for me?


----------

